# Muslims Defend Christians During Attack in Kenya



## kiwiman127

What the hell were those those Muslims thinking?  Protecting Christians from al-Shabab?  Don't they know that they were supposed to join al-Shabab in it's quest to kill Christians?  I bet they did it, just so they could come to the US and become citizens.
==============================================================================
Muslim passengers defended Christian passengers during an extremist attack on a bus in Kenya on Monday.
Members of the al-Shabab militant organization shot at a bus in Mandera, Kenya, forcing it to stop. Once the militants boarded the bus, they attempted to separate Muslim and Christian passengers, intending to kill the Christians on board, the  BBC reported.
“We even gave some non-Muslims our religious attire to wear in the bus so that they would not be identified easily. We stuck together tightly," Abdi Mohamud Abdi, a Muslim passenger, told  Reuters . "The militants threatened to shoot us but we still refused and protected our brothers and sisters. Finally they gave up and left but warned that they would be back.”
http://www.newsweek.com/muslims-defend-christians-during-al-shabab-militant-attack-kenya-407859


----------



## kiwiman127

This confirms my thoughts about the type of posters we have on USMB.
Muslims protect Christians from sure death.  No interest.
BUT, if it had been al-Shabab and Muslims kill Christians, this thread would have 100 responses by now.


----------



## Esmeralda

kiwiman127 said:


> This confirms my thoughts about the type of posters we have on USMB.
> Muslims protect Christians from sure death.  No interest.
> BUT, if it had been al-Shabab and Muslims kill Christians, this thread would have 100 responses by now.


You're absolutely right.  This story does not fit their agenda, so they have no interest in it.


----------



## Carla_Danger

I hear the sound of crickets.


----------



## guno

Screws up their narrative and cartoonish view


----------



## pismoe

' IF ' true , well good for them doing what they should do .   Now lets see more of this kinda behavior from 'muslims' all around the world !!


----------



## Esmeralda

It's probably happening all the time; it just doesn't make the news.


----------



## Esmeralda

pismoe said:


> ' IF ' true , well good for them doing what they should do .   Now lets see more of this kinda behavior from 'muslims' all around the world !!


When is the last time you put your life on the line to protect a stranger?


----------



## Esmeralda

pismoe said:


> ' IF ' true , well good for them doing what they should do .   Now lets see more of this kinda behavior from 'muslims' all around the world !!


Why would you doubt the story is true?  Did you actually go to the article and read the whole thing?


----------



## pismoe

like I said , if TRUE good for the muslims and lets see some more helpful muslims Esmeralda !!


----------



## pismoe

Esmeralda said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ' IF ' true , well good for them doing what they should do .   Now lets see more of this kinda behavior from 'muslims' all around the world !!
> 
> 
> 
> Why would you doubt the story is true?  Did you actually go to the article and read the whole thing?
Click to expand...

No I didn't , its a feel good story or fluff type of story Esmeralda [imo] !!


----------



## Esmeralda

pismoe said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ' IF ' true , well good for them doing what they should do .   Now lets see more of this kinda behavior from 'muslims' all around the world !!
> 
> 
> 
> Why would you doubt the story is true?  Did you actually go to the article and read the whole thing?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No I didn't , its a feel good story or fluff type of story Esmeralda [imo] !!
Click to expand...

It's not a feel good story.  People still died. You should read an article that is in the OP before you comment on it.  It is definitely not a fluff story.


----------



## Esmeralda

pismoe said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ' IF ' true , well good for them doing what they should do .   Now lets see more of this kinda behavior from 'muslims' all around the world !!
> 
> 
> 
> Why would you doubt the story is true?  Did you actually go to the article and read the whole thing?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No I didn't , its a feel good story or fluff type of story Esmeralda [imo] !!
Click to expand...

You think it's funny that people died? You sick MF.


----------



## chikenwing

Islams job ist to clean up their mess,ours is to defend ourselves from that threat until said mess is cleaned up.This is what must go on.


----------



## Luddly Neddite

kiwiman127 said:


> This confirms my thoughts about the type of posters we have on USMB.
> Muslims protect Christians from sure death.  No interest.
> BUT, if it had been al-Shabab and Muslims kill Christians, this thread would have 100 responses by now.




How often we see RWNJs say that Muslims don't condemn terrorists when, if fact, most reports to police about suspicious activity of Muslims comes from Muslims.


----------



## Luddly Neddite

And, as we all know, the victims of terrorists are mostly Muslims. 

Why do some blame the victims?


----------



## Stephanie

oh boy, how many time does that happen out of 100?

one two?


----------



## Papageorgio

CNN reported more than a hundred people on the bus. It looks like a 35-40 ft bus. No way could over a hundred ride on the bus. 

I question the whole story just over that, however if it were true, kudos to the Muslims.


----------



## Indofred

Esmeralda said:


> It's probably happening all the time; it just doesn't make the news.



It sure is in Indonesia.
I can tell you as fact, the police here are actively looking for extremists and they tend to shoot them rather than go for arrests.
Extremists exist here, but they aren't popular.


----------



## Indofred

Papageorgio said:


> CNN reported more than a hundred people on the bus. It looks like a 35-40 ft bus. No way could over a hundred ride on the bus.
> 
> I question the whole story just over that, however if it were true, kudos to the Muslims.



You clearly have never seen a bus in Indonesia.
I'll bet it's about the same out there.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot

pismoe said:


> ' IF ' true , well good for them doing what they should do .   Now lets see more of this kinda behavior from 'muslims' all around the world !!


Here is more.....



> *American Muslims Adopt Two-Pronged Approach To Combating Extremism  American Muslims Adopt Two-Pronged Approach To Combating Extremism*
> by Justin Salhani Dec 21, 2015 3:24 pm
> 
> WASHINGTON, D.C. — Representatives from American Muslim organizations met at the National Press Club in Washington, D.C. on Monday to announce the launch of a two-pronged approach to combat extremism in the wake of the Paris attacks and San Bernardino and the ensuing anti-Muslim rhetoric and political incitement.
> 
> The United States Council of Muslim Organizations (USCMO), a coalition of leading national and local Muslim organizations, said this new program would focus on steering Muslim youths away from extremist propaganda associated with groups like ISIS and simultaneously oppose hate speech and inflammatory anti-Muslim rhetoric at Monday’s press conference.


----------



## Esmeralda

Papageorgio said:


> CNN reported more than a hundred people on the bus. It looks like a 35-40 ft bus. No way could over a hundred ride on the bus.
> 
> I question the whole story just over that, however if it were true, kudos to the Muslims.


You've obviously  never been to a country where people overload buses, ferries, trains, etc.  That is one reason why ferries seem to sink in 3rd world countries: they are over loaded.


----------



## pismoe

Luddly Neddite said:


> And, as we all know, the victims of terrorists are mostly Muslims.
> 
> Why do some blame the victims?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> best to keep the violence in the same religion Luddley !!
Click to expand...


----------



## pismoe

Luddly Neddite said:


> And, as we all know, the victims of terrorists are mostly Muslims.
> 
> Why do some blame the victims?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> best to keep the violence in the same religion Luddley !!
Click to expand...


----------



## Manonthestreet

Nobody has said  all muslims are bad,  what we have said is nobody can say which ones are terrorists and which aren't. We aren't even trying to, thus the immigration ban until we do


----------



## pismoe

because different flavors of muslim go after each other but that's no reason to murder or make 'dhimmis' out of Christans , Yazidis , Copts and others is it ??   Best to keep the muslim violence in the same muslim religion Luddley !!


----------



## pismoe

Manonthestreet said:


> Nobody has said  all muslims are bad,  what we have said is nobody can say which ones are terrorists and which aren't. We aren't even trying to, thus the immigration ban until we do


Americans have a fine functioning society here in the USA , why complicate things by bringing a violent 7th century islam to the USA especially as you say , there is no way to differentiate between good and bad muslims 'man'o.s.' ??


----------



## Wolfsister77

Manonthestreet said:


> Nobody has said  all muslims are bad,  what we have said is nobody can say which ones are terrorists and which aren't. We aren't even trying to, thus the immigration ban until we do



Dumb. We can't stop terrorism by banning Muslims from entering this country. If we start acting in fear, we are giving the terrorists exactly what they want. They should be ignored as much as possible and the best way to fight them, is to live our lives exactly as we always have.


----------



## pismoe

Wolfsister77 said:


> Manonthestreet said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nobody has said  all muslims are bad,  what we have said is nobody can say which ones are terrorists and which aren't. We aren't even trying to, thus the immigration ban until we do
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dumb. We can't stop terrorism by banning Muslims from entering this country. If we start acting in fear, we are giving the terrorists exactly what they want. They should be ignored as much as possible and the best way to fight them, is to live our lives exactly as we always have.
Click to expand...

banning  muslims is just commom sense WSister .    Look around the world  Bataclan and Charlie Hebdo in Paris , look San Berdoo California .   And look at muslim violence all over the world .  Russia , Mumbai , Chechnya , Boston bombing yada yada and the list goes on and on !!     As regards living life , I agree .  But its best  to live life without muslims WSister !!


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot

Manonthestreet said:


> Nobody has said  all muslims are bad,  what we have said is nobody can say which ones are terrorists and which aren't. We aren't even trying to, thus the immigration ban until we do


And no one knows who the what Christian is going to shoot up and abortion clinic or attack a trans gender person either.


----------



## pismoe

gotta look a reality , there are not any massacres in the USA being done by Christians and the latest abortion clinic attack was done by a wierdo .     Course the attacks and murders that were done and are being done all over the world are being done by muslim jihadiis shouting 'allahu akbar'  'ProgressiveP' !!


----------



## Manonthestreet

Wolfsister77 said:


> Manonthestreet said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nobody has said  all muslims are bad,  what we have said is nobody can say which ones are terrorists and which aren't. We aren't even trying to, thus the immigration ban until we do
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dumb. We can't stop terrorism by banning Muslims from entering this country. If we start acting in fear, we are giving the terrorists exactly what they want. They should be ignored as much as possible and the best way to fight them, is to live our lives exactly as we always have.
Click to expand...

You're not even banning the known terrorists...ergo more will die. Maybe if ya were putting some effort  into that this whole issue would never have materialized


----------



## Manonthestreet

BTW Obama has lowest rating on this than any President who has had to deal with it


----------



## pismoe

things are going the way that mrobama likes !!


----------



## pismoe

he doesn't care about rating or approval by Americans .  A year to go and his work is done !!


----------



## pismoe

and some related news concerning muslim exclusion .  ---  Law Professors Drop MASSIVE BOMBSHELL About Trump’s 'Muslim Ban'… This is HUGE  ---   according to a couple of professors muslim exclusion from the USA is both legal and acceptable .    I certainly hope that muslim exclusion from the USA is legal and is done in the USA as soon as possible .


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot

pismoe said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Manonthestreet said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nobody has said  all muslims are bad,  what we have said is nobody can say which ones are terrorists and which aren't. We aren't even trying to, thus the immigration ban until we do
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dumb. We can't stop terrorism by banning Muslims from entering this country. If we start acting in fear, we are giving the terrorists exactly what they want. They should be ignored as much as possible and the best way to fight them, is to live our lives exactly as we always have.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> banning  muslims is just commom sense WSister .    Look around the world  Bataclan and Charlie Hebdo in Paris , look San Berdoo California .   And look at muslim violence all over the world .  Russia , Mumbai , Chechnya , Boston bombing yada yada and the list goes on and on !!     As regards living life , I agree .  But its best  to live life without muslims WSister !!
Click to expand...

That is ridiculous, untenable and un-American. It is also hateful and paranoid. Your rhetoric along with Trump and the rest of his minions are just creating more radicalized Muslims. The Muslim community can be a valuable resource in fighting extremism. See post #21 above which you have thus far chosen to ignore. Stop the hate and fear!


----------



## pismoe

NO fear on my part , I just don't want to share the USA with muslims whose views , religion , traditions are not compatible with Western civilization 'Progressive' .     Ban them when you are elected Mr. Trump !!


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot

pismoe said:


> and some related news concerning muslim exclusion .  ---  Law Professors Drop MASSIVE BOMBSHELL About Trump’s 'Muslim Ban'… This is HUGE  ---   according to a couple of professors muslim exclusion from the USA is both legal and acceptable .    I certainly hope that muslim exclusion from the USA is legal and is done in the USA as soon as possible .


Two Republican's, albeit well credentialed publishing in an far right , anti immigrant, anti Obama publication. Lets bring it to SCOTUS


----------



## pismoe

and as far as fighting the muslims we are at war with , well, Mr. Trump understands how to do that .     Same goes for Ted Cruz 'Progressive' !!


----------



## pismoe

we will see what happens as far as the professors agreeing with Trump on exclusion of muslims 'Progressive' .  Go Trump !!


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot

pismoe said:


> NO fear on my part , I just don't want to share the USA with muslims whose views , religion , traditions are not compatible with Western civilization 'Progressive' .     Ban them when you are elected Mr. Trump !!



It's apparent that you fail to appreciate the vast diversity that makes up our population. There are many cultures, value systems and religions that could arguably be said to deviate from traditional American views and practices. If you want to ban Muslims because they are different,  because they don't share western values-whatever that is - you also have to consider banning Orthodox Jews, Coptic Christians, Sikhs, Hindu's, Budists and a whole bunch of others, but you wont endorse that so your reasons for wanting to ban Muslims doesn't wash. The fact is that you fear them. Your are xenophobic and provincial . And when you give into fear the terrorists win and when you express this narrow minded bigotry, they grow in numbers.


----------



## pismoe

yeah , yeah , yeah !!   Course I grew up right after IKES operation 'wetback' .    I was born into this country in 1949 and the country was fine until the diversity started , probably in the 80s when I took note .   I grew up making good money in good  jobs and the country was less crowded and  my Moms inauthentic chili , spaghetti and Chinese food was fine and dandy .   Things were the same or better for my parents that raised 5 kids in good style with 'perks' and with private doctors and only my Dad worked for money .   ----------  anyway  Go Trump or  Cruz 'Progressive !!


----------



## skye

kiwiman127 said:


> What the hell were those those Muslims thinking?  Protecting Christians from al-Shabab?  Don't they know that they were supposed to join al-Shabab in it's quest to kill Christians?  I bet they did it, just so they could come to the US and become citizens.
> ==============================================================================
> Muslim passengers defended Christian passengers during an extremist attack on a bus in Kenya on Monday.
> Members of the al-Shabab militant organization shot at a bus in Mandera, Kenya, forcing it to stop. Once the militants boarded the bus, they attempted to separate Muslim and Christian passengers, intending to kill the Christians on board, the  BBC reported.
> “We even gave some non-Muslims our religious attire to wear in the bus so that they would not be identified easily. We stuck together tightly," Abdi Mohamud Abdi, a Muslim passenger, told  Reuters . "The militants threatened to shoot us but we still refused and protected our brothers and sisters. Finally they gave up and left but warned that they would be back.”
> http://www.newsweek.com/muslims-defend-christians-during-al-shabab-militant-attack-kenya-407859





So what?

Nobody is denying that there  are some Muslims, especially outside the Middle East, with humane feelings but this does not change the fact that Islam is a ruthless, murderous religion if followed  according  to its pure original concepts.


Any Muslim who does not follow these concepts can not really be considered as a true believer and certainly is not regarded as such by the current extremist in charge who are setting the standard for the whole religion.


----------



## pismoe

and just a comment , I would ban 'ALL' immigration into the USA no matter race , religion or ethnicity Progressive !!


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot

pismoe said:


> yeah , yeah , yeah !!   Course I grew up right after IKES operation 'wetback' .    I was born into this country in 1949 and the country was fine until the diversity started , probably in the 80s when I took note .   I grew up making good money in good  jobs and the country was less crowded and  my Moms inauthentic chili , spaghetti and Chinese food was fine and dandy .   Things were the same or better for my parents that raised 5 kids in good style with 'perks' and with private doctors and only my Dad worked for money .   ----------  anyway  Go Trump or  Cruz 'Progressive !!




Perhaps we have some things in common. I was born in 1947 in New York City to a mother whose family had recently immigrated from Italy and a father who was first generation Irish/ Hungarian. My community was somewhat diverse-at least religiously- I had Jewish and Christian friends- but was not exposed to other cultures until later. The difference between us is that you seem to be hostile towards and even frightened by diversity. I am not afraid and in fact I embrace it, and quite frankly, I don’t understand what your problem is.

My attitude towards minorities emanates largely from my father’s acceptance of them. One Christmas season, while I was still young, he invited a group of black and Latino coworkers to the house. My mother and others on her Italian side were mortified. They were the racists and the xenophobes but I loved the music and the exposure to this foreign culture. I’m a better person for it.

Every ethnic, racial and religious group to come to this country that has been built on immigration has been met with bigotry and fear.  My mother-who was from Sicily and a little on the dark side- was called the N word. Unfortunately, that did not inspire her to be empathetic towards others .but rather hardened to against them

Arabs/Muslims are experiencing that now but will one day be accepted as well. The main difference, as I see it, is the terrorist factor that is being used to demonize them, but let’s not forget that the Italians and to a lesser extent the Irish were derided to their criminal enterprises.

Now, I have a brother-in-law who is Guatemalan, earned his citizenship after coming in undocumented and is a responsible family man and productive member of the community. We are better for the diversity and contributions of people from other countries, cultures and religions. You really need to think more deeply about what it is that you believe in and the implications of what you advocate.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot

skye said:


> kiwiman127 said:
> 
> 
> 
> What the hell were those those Muslims thinking?  Protecting Christians from al-Shabab?  Don't they know that they were supposed to join al-Shabab in it's quest to kill Christians?  I bet they did it, just so they could come to the US and become citizens.
> ==============================================================================
> Muslim passengers defended Christian passengers during an extremist attack on a bus in Kenya on Monday.
> Members of the al-Shabab militant organization shot at a bus in Mandera, Kenya, forcing it to stop. Once the militants boarded the bus, they attempted to separate Muslim and Christian passengers, intending to kill the Christians on board, the  BBC reported.
> “We even gave some non-Muslims our religious attire to wear in the bus so that they would not be identified easily. We stuck together tightly," Abdi Mohamud Abdi, a Muslim passenger, told  Reuters . "The militants threatened to shoot us but we still refused and protected our brothers and sisters. Finally they gave up and left but warned that they would be back.”
> http://www.newsweek.com/muslims-defend-christians-during-al-shabab-militant-attack-kenya-407859
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So what?
> 
> Nobody is denying that there  are some Muslims, especially outside the Middle East, with humane feelings but this does not change the fact that Islam is a ruthless, murderous religion if followed  according  to its pure original concepts.
> 
> 
> Any Muslim who does not follow these concepts can not really be considered as a true believer and certainly is not regarded as such by the current extremist in charge who are setting the standard for the whole religion.
Click to expand...


Nobody is denying that there are some Christians, with humane feelings but this does not change the fact that Christianity is a ruthless, murderous religion if followed according to its man made dogmatic tenants.

To many Christians, those   who do not follow these concepts can not really be considered as a true believer and certainly is not regarded as such by the current extremist in charge who are setting the standard for the whole religion.

Christianity and Islam alike have been hijacked by extreme and brutal elements but those factions do not represent the true nature of either religion.


----------



## kiwiman127

skye said:


> kiwiman127 said:
> 
> 
> 
> What the hell were those those Muslims thinking?  Protecting Christians from al-Shabab?  Don't they know that they were supposed to join al-Shabab in it's quest to kill Christians?  I bet they did it, just so they could come to the US and become citizens.
> ==============================================================================
> Muslim passengers defended Christian passengers during an extremist attack on a bus in Kenya on Monday.
> Members of the al-Shabab militant organization shot at a bus in Mandera, Kenya, forcing it to stop. Once the militants boarded the bus, they attempted to separate Muslim and Christian passengers, intending to kill the Christians on board, the  BBC reported.
> “We even gave some non-Muslims our religious attire to wear in the bus so that they would not be identified easily. We stuck together tightly," Abdi Mohamud Abdi, a Muslim passenger, told  Reuters . "The militants threatened to shoot us but we still refused and protected our brothers and sisters. Finally they gave up and left but warned that they would be back.”
> http://www.newsweek.com/muslims-defend-christians-during-al-shabab-militant-attack-kenya-407859
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So what?
> 
> Nobody is denying that there  are some Muslims, especially outside the Middle East, with humane feelings but this does not change the fact that Islam is a ruthless, murderous religion if followed  according  to its pure original concepts.
> 
> 
> Any Muslim who does not follow these concepts can not really be considered as a true believer and certainly is not regarded as such by the current extremist in charge who are setting the standard for the whole religion.
Click to expand...


"So what?"
These Muslims risked their lives while protecting the Christians.  That's a pretty big "what"
Based on the several threads filled with all the hate towards all Muslims, by the many posters who paint all Muslims with a broad brush as radicals who want to kill us all. I guarantee not too many USMB posters would risk their lives to save Muslims. The really disturbing part is, many of these same folks like to portray themselves as Christians.
Does that answer your "so what?" question?


----------



## pismoe

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> yeah , yeah , yeah !!   Course I grew up right after IKES operation 'wetback' .    I was born into this country in 1949 and the country was fine until the diversity started , probably in the 80s when I took note .   I grew up making good money in good  jobs and the country was less crowded and  my Moms inauthentic chili , spaghetti and Chinese food was fine and dandy .   Things were the same or better for my parents that raised 5 kids in good style with 'perks' and with private doctors and only my Dad worked for money .   ----------  anyway  Go Trump or  Cruz 'Progressive !!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps we have some things in common. I was born in 1947 in New York City to a mother whose family had recently immigrated from Italy and a father who was first generation Irish/ Hungarian. My community was somewhat diverse-at least religiously- I had Jewish and Christian friends- but was not exposed to other cultures until later. The difference between us is that you seem to be hostile towards and even frightened by diversity. I am not afraid and in fact I embrace it, and quite frankly, I don’t understand what your problem is.
> 
> My attitude towards minorities emanates largely from my father’s acceptance of them. One Christmas season, while I was still young, he invited a group of black and Latino coworkers to the house. My mother and others on her Italian side were mortified. They were the racists and the xenophobes but I loved the music and the exposure to this foreign culture. I’m a better person for it.
> 
> Every ethnic, racial and religious group to come to this country that has been built on immigration has been met with bigotry and fear.  My mother-who was from Sicily and a little on the dark side- was called the N word. Unfortunately, that did not inspire her to be empathetic towards others .but rather hardened to against them
> 
> Arabs/Muslims are experiencing that now but will one day be accepted as well. The main difference, as I see it, is the terrorist factor that is being used to demonize them, but let’s not forget that the Italians and to a lesser extent the Irish were derided to their criminal enterprises.
> 
> Now, I have a brother-in-law who is Guatemalan, earned his citizenship after coming in undocumented and is a responsible family man and productive member of the community. We are better for the diversity and contributions of people from other countries, cultures and religions. You really need to think more deeply about what it is that you believe in and the implications of what you advocate.
Click to expand...

           ----------------------  I just see no reason to accept diversity if a guy like Trump can stop the muslim diversity  .    I'm 66 and reduced voting power as 1 consequence of third world imported won't bother me in 10 - 20 years so mostly I'm just thinking of the future where pandering to muslims will be as common place as pandering to 'hispanics' today in the upcoming elections .  Implications of what I advocate , I advocate a society of smaller numbers than we now have .  I'd like to see 200 million that think of themselves as Americans .  Europeans blended into America , muslims won't and don't Progressive !!


----------



## pismoe

and like I said , ban ALL immigration except allowing 1 or 2 of the best  highly regarded people with special skills .  America and Americans have no duty to even allow immigration no matter what that lefties poem on the base of the 'copper clad statue' says Progressive !!


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot

pismoe said:


> and like I said , ban ALL immigration except allowing 1 or 2 of the best  highly regarded people with special skills .  America and Americans have no duty to even allow immigration no matter what that lefties poem on the base of the 'copper clad statue' says Progressive !!


I see now. You are an ultra nationalist. You want a lily white America for white English speaking Christians only You are truly a sad and disturbing case. Fortunately, most Americans are more enlightened than that  or we  would have Germany 1939 all over again. We are done here.


----------



## pismoe

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> and like I said , ban ALL immigration except allowing 1 or 2 of the best  highly regarded people with special skills .  America and Americans have no duty to even allow immigration no matter what that lefties poem on the base of the 'copper clad statue' says Progressive !!
> 
> 
> 
> I see now. You are an ultra nationalist. You want a lily white America for white English speaking Christians only You are truly a sad and disturbing case. Fortunately, most Americans are more enlightened than that  or we  would have Germany 1939 all over again. We are done here.
Click to expand...

naw , got nothing to do with race , USA has about 310 million at 2010 census of ALL races not counting illegal aliens . The muslim religion though has nothing but disdain for anything but the words of the 'moe' .   Ultra nationalist , I am a nationalist by my definition which is America First .   My main thought is that islam when practiced properly is incompatible with Western Civilization and the USA Constitution .   Even nice guy wussie Ben Carson understands that reality Progressive !!


----------



## pismoe

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> and like I said , ban ALL immigration except allowing 1 or 2 of the best  highly regarded people with special skills .  America and Americans have no duty to even allow immigration no matter what that lefties poem on the base of the 'copper clad statue' says Progressive !!
> 
> 
> 
> I see now. You are an ultra nationalist. You want a lily white America for white English speaking Christians only You are truly a sad and disturbing case. Fortunately, most Americans are more enlightened than that  or we  would have Germany 1939 all over again. We are done here.
Click to expand...

Go TRUMP , Go Ted Cruz !!


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot

pismoe said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> and like I said , ban ALL immigration except allowing 1 or 2 of the best  highly regarded people with special skills .  America and Americans have no duty to even allow immigration no matter what that lefties poem on the base of the 'copper clad statue' says Progressive !!
> 
> 
> 
> I see now. You are an ultra nationalist. You want a lily white America for white English speaking Christians only You are truly a sad and disturbing case. Fortunately, most Americans are more enlightened than that  or we  would have Germany 1939 all over again. We are done here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> naw , got nothing to do with race , USA has about 310 million at 2010 census of ALL races not counting illegal aliens . The muslim religion though has nothing but disdain for anything but the words of the 'moe' .   Ultra nationalist , I am a nationalist by my definition which is America First .   My main thought is that islam when practiced properly is incompatible with Western Civilization and the USA Constitution .   Even nice guy wussie Ben Carson understands that reality Progressive !!
Click to expand...


*What American Muslims Do On Christmas: New Traditions Emerge* What American Muslims Do On Christmas: New Traditions Emerge

Jesus is also revered as a prophet in Islam. "Muslims and Christians believe that Jesus is the only messiah," explains Hisham Mahmoud, an Arabic teacher at Harvard University. He points out that Jesus' mother, Mary, is considered by Muslims to be a saint. "In fact, there's an entire chapter in the Quran called 'Mary,' and the story of Jesus' birth is recounted in that chapter," he says.

We also relate the story of Jesus and Mary," he says. "We read those passages in the Quran and we make sure the holiday is focused through and through on Jesus — *peace and blessing be upon him* — as opposed to feeding into the commercialization of this holiday."


----------



## pismoe

more propaganda FLUFF, and did you  hear that some  muslms SUPPOSEDLY [if true] saved some Christians , think it was somewhere in 'africa' .    muslims are also donating to some charity in San Berdoo .   ------    Big Deal  , muslims caused the murders .     See , Bataclan and Charlie Hebdo , see their muslim homelands chaos , see boston bombing , see 911, see the bombing in 1993 , yada , yada to see what muslims are good at doing 'Progressive' !!


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot

[emoji99][emoji99][emoji79]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pismoe

Dijon France , ---  France Dijon: Driver targets city pedestrians - BBC News  ---   driver targets pedestrians as he shouts 'alahu akbar' !!     11 injured with 2 being serious 'Progressive' .


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot

pismoe said:


> Dijon France , ---  France Dijon: Driver targets city pedestrians - BBC News  ---   driver targets pedestrians as he shouts 'alahu akbar' !!     11 injured with 2 being serious 'Progressive' .


Give it a rest bubba[emoji83]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pismoe

naw , my hobby job is showing reality and destroying the arguments of progressive lefties 'Progressive' .  I've got more , there was also a stabbing of 3 police / soldiers , think it was France , think it was a usual suspect.    Will get link if I can Progressive !!


----------



## pismoe

here you go Progressve ---  Nice suspect arrested in Turkey last week 'en-route to join ISIS'  ---  muslim jihadi stabs  3 soldiers in NICE France .  Looks like the muslim had tried to join the 'islamic state' at an earlier date .   Read and learn Progressive !!


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot

pismoe said:


> here you go Progressve ---  Nice suspect arrested in Turkey last week 'en-route to join ISIS'  ---  muslim jihadi stabs  3 soldiers in NICE France .  Looks like the muslim had tried to join the 'islamic state' at an earlier date .   Read and learn Progressive !!


Here you go bubba. You know , we could go tit for tat like this for a while but I will be the last man standing because hatred and fear takes a terrible toll-mentally, physically and spiritually. I feel sorry for you. Life is a lot easier with love and peace in your heart




> *The True, Peaceful Face Of Islam* The True, Peaceful Face Of Islam
> 
> There are 1.2 billion Muslims in the world, and Islam is the world's fastest-growing religion. If the evil carnage we witnessed on Sept. 11 were typical of the faith, and Islam truly inspired and justified such violence, its growth and the increasing presence of Muslims in both Europe and the U.S. would be a terrifying prospect. Fortunately, this is not the case.
> 
> The very word Islam, which means "surrender," is related to the Arabic salam, or peace. When the Prophet Muhammad brought the inspired scripture known as the Koran to the Arabs in the early 7th century A.D., a major part of his mission was devoted precisely to bringing an end to the kind of mass slaughter we witnessed in New York City and Washington.


----------



## skye

kiwiman127 said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kiwiman127 said:
> 
> 
> 
> What the hell were those those Muslims thinking?  Protecting Christians from al-Shabab?  Don't they know that they were supposed to join al-Shabab in it's quest to kill Christians?  I bet they did it, just so they could come to the US and become citizens.
> ==============================================================================
> Muslim passengers defended Christian passengers during an extremist attack on a bus in Kenya on Monday.
> Members of the al-Shabab militant organization shot at a bus in Mandera, Kenya, forcing it to stop. Once the militants boarded the bus, they attempted to separate Muslim and Christian passengers, intending to kill the Christians on board, the  BBC reported.
> “We even gave some non-Muslims our religious attire to wear in the bus so that they would not be identified easily. We stuck together tightly," Abdi Mohamud Abdi, a Muslim passenger, told  Reuters . "The militants threatened to shoot us but we still refused and protected our brothers and sisters. Finally they gave up and left but warned that they would be back.”
> http://www.newsweek.com/muslims-defend-christians-during-al-shabab-militant-attack-kenya-407859
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So what?
> 
> Nobody is denying that there  are some Muslims, especially outside the Middle East, with humane feelings but this does not change the fact that Islam is a ruthless, murderous religion if followed  according  to its pure original concepts.
> 
> 
> Any Muslim who does not follow these concepts can not really be considered as a true believer and certainly is not regarded as such by the current extremist in charge who are setting the standard for the whole religion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "So what?"
> These Muslims risked their lives while protecting the Christians.  That's a pretty big "what"
> Based on the several threads filled with all the hate towards all Muslims, by the many posters who paint all Muslims with a broad brush as radicals who want to kill us all. I guarantee not too many USMB posters would risk their lives to save Muslims. The really disturbing part is, many of these same folks like to portray themselves as Christians.
> Does that answer your "so what?" question?
Click to expand...



You obviously are too impatient to have properly read my post.

It is still the same as before...

"So what

Nobody is denying that there  are some Muslims, especially outside the Middle East, with humane feelings......... "


----------



## pismoe

you are silly Progressive , now you are name calling , like I said , you are silly .  Tit for Tat , naw  not me .   I'll just post reality when I feel like it and when I find some reality to advertise .   You liberals are useful to my agenda and I'm glad that you showed up Progressive .   Just keep posting !!


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot

pismoe said:


> you are silly Progressive , now you are name calling , like I said , you are silly .  Tit for Tat , naw  not me .   I'll just post reality when I feel like it and when I find some reality to advertise .   You liberals are useful to my agenda and I'm glad that you showed up Progressive .   Just keep posting !!


You bigots and hate mongers are useful to the extremists agenda....silly.  So how is your health?

*Religious And Civic Leaders Have A Message For Fear-Mongering Candidates* Religious And Civic Leaders Have A Message For Fear-Mongering Candidates

Muslims are our equals,” declared an open letter signed by nearly *50 religious and civic leaders*. Printed on a full page of the Washington Post on Monday, the letter decried what it described as “highly offensive remarks” made by “politicians, candidates, and commentators” in recent weeks.

“Our religious principles teach us to love and respect each other, and our civic responsibility demands that we take a public stand against this* gross injustice happening before our eyes today*,” the letter read, before specifically addressing such injustices. “Simply, suggestions that a Muslim cannot serve as President, or that Muslims should be registered and their mosques closed, are un-American and un-Constitutional.”

Signatories of the letter ranged from rabbis to reverends and from rights’ groups leaders to diplomats.

Cardinal Theodore E. McCarrick,who was the first to sign, worried that fear-mongering has led to leaps of logic.

“I’m scared of the crazy fringe. I’m troubled by it,” he told the Washington Post. “It’s not the world I want to live in.”


----------



## pismoe

TRUMPS got work to do if he gets in Progressive . Go Trmp , Go Cruz !!


----------



## pismoe

TRUMP probably has a pen and phone similar to mrobamas and he can use his pen and phone same as mrobama does .   Also , looks like some Highly Regarded law professors are agreeing with TRUMP on exclusion of muslims and that's good news Progressive !!


----------



## pismoe

and I never said that they weren't equals , all I do is advocate for their exclusion from the USA  Progressive !!


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot

pismoe said:


> and I never said that they weren't equals , all I do is advocate for their exclusion from the USA  Progressive !!


You never said that they weren't equals  ...all you do is advocate for their exclusion from the USA ? Do you even realize how stupid, bigoted and contradictory that is? I don't think so.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot

pismoe said:


> TRUMPS got work to do if he gets in Progressive . Go Trmp , Go Cruz !!


Oh yes he would have work to do...day one:

1.Suspend the constitution

2. Round up, brand and detain all of the Muslims

3. Deport 11 million undocumented aliens

4. Pay off he top generals to do his bidding.

5. Start WW III

You are the kind of dupe who enabled Hitler!


----------



## pismoe

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> TRUMPS got work to do if he gets in Progressive . Go Trmp , Go Cruz !!
> 
> 
> 
> Oh yes he would have work to do...day one:
> 
> 1.Suspend the constitution
> 
> 2. Round up, brand and detain all of the Muslims
> 
> 3. Deport 11 million undocumented aliens
> 
> 4. Pay off he top generals to do his bidding.
> 
> 5. Start WW III
> 
> You are the kind of dupe who enabled Hitler!
Click to expand...

as I already pointed out , a couple highly regarded law professors have agreed that the TRUMP can exclude certain groups .   You noted my link so you have read the link Progressive .   Anyway according to those 2 , they gave TRUMP the legal 'go ahead' !!


----------



## pismoe

ww3 has already started , time to get your Grand Daughters ready for the draft and fortunately they get to fight in first line combat Progressive !!


----------



## pismoe

the exclusion that TRUMP advocates is exclusion of any NEWLY imported muslims .     No foreigner has a Right to immigrate to the USA Progressive !!


----------



## pismoe

as far as your other suggestion of rounding up and the branding of muslims in the USA , well TRUMP nor I advocate anything like that Progressive !!


----------



## pismoe

yeah , the Trump does advocate deporting the 20 - 30 million illegal aliens in the USA , that's probably why he is so popular Progressive !!


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot

pismoe said:


> yeah , the Trump does advocate deporting the 20 - 30 million illegal aliens in the USA , that's probably why he is so popular Progressive !!


You're sounding a bit unhinged dude Better take a chill pill [emoji33]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gracie

Just now saw this. Great story, Kiwiman! Thanks for sharing it!


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot

pismoe said:


> yeah , the Trump does advocate deporting the 20 - 30 million illegal aliens in the USA , that's probably why he is so popular Progressive !!


Be afraid America...be very afraid!




> *Zmirak: Obama Wants Refugees To Destroy 'Middle Class, White, Christian America' *Submitted by Miranda Blue on Thursday, 12/17/2015 4:13 pm
> 
> John Zmirak, a conservative writer and an editor of James Robison’s The Stream website, said in an interview with former Alaska GOP Senate candidate Joe Miller this week that President Obama wants to accept refugees from the Syrian civil war because he sees Muslims as “tools” to “destroy the middle class, white, Christian America that he has hated since his youth.” - See more at: Zmirak: Obama Wants Refugees To Destroy 'Middle Class, White, Christian America'






> *Huckabee: 'Duplicitous' And 'Irrational' Liberals Have Aligned With Islamists* Submitted by Brian Tashman on Thursday, 12/17/2015 11:15 am
> 
> During the debacle in Houston when lawyers for the city’s mayor issued and then withdrew subpoenas for the sermons of a handful of pastors who were campaigning for the repeal of a nondiscrimination ordinance, Mike Huckabee was “outraged” that “pastors would be told to turn over their sermons.” He said this “trampling of religious liberty” was a violation of the First Amendment that reminded him of the government persecution of Christians in North Korea. Now, it seems that Huckabee has changed his tune, telling “Trunews” host and far-right conspiracy theorist Rick Wiles yesterday that the government should have no qualms about monitoring mosques because Christian pastors would have no problem turning their sermons over to the government. - See more at: Huckabee: 'Duplicitous' And 'Irrational' Liberals Have Aligned With Islamists






> *Ann Coulter: Only 'President Trump' Can Save Us From Turning Into 'Uganda'* Submitted by Miranda Blue on Friday, 12/18/2015 11:09 am
> 
> Ann Coulter was not impressed by Tuesday night’s Republican presidential debate on CNN, telling Florida talk radio host Joyce Kaufman yesterday that only Donald Trump isn’t “embarrassed about getting white votes” and recognizes that “the threat facing America right now is we’re about to become UgandaCoulter told Kaufman that she’s fed up with Republicans comparing themselves to Ronald Reagan. “For Pete’s sake,” she said, “Reagan was elected 35 years ago. The world was a different place.
> 
> The main problem facing America is no longer the threat of a nuke from the Soviet Union, it’s not encroaching communism, the threat facing America right now is we’re about to become Uganda.” She added they we may also soon be “living under Sharia law.” - See more at: Ann Coulter: Only 'President Trump' Can Save Us From Turning Into 'Uganda'


----------



## pismoe

haw , well you can be afraid or skeered Progressive , not me though , lets go Trump , deport those 20 - 30 million illegal aliens .  Haw ,  Progressive is not only a silly old guy but he is also fearful and that's  good to see !!


----------



## pismoe

Huckabee wants to monitor mosques , certainly makes sense to me .  ---  Huckabee Advocates Monitoring Mosques, Says Obama Protecting Islam, Not Americans - Breitbart  ---    its just commonsense , keep an eye and ear on the mosques and that's a good plan .   The mosques are the muslims barracks and armories and that's the quote of 'turkeys' president 'edrogen'   Progressive !!


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot

pismoe said:


> Huckabee wants to monitor mosques , certainly makes sense to me .  ---  Huckabee Advocates Monitoring Mosques, Says Obama Protecting Islam, Not Americans - Breitbart  ---    its just commonsense , keep an eye and ear on the mosques and that's a good plan .   The mosques are the muslims barracks and armories and that's the quote of 'turkeys' president 'edrogen'   Progressive !!





> *24,000 Sign Letter Of 'Radical Love' In Support Of American Muslims*
> *"We must not allow fear to undermine the values that stand at the very core of who we are as faith leaders and Americans."  24,000 Sign Letter Of 'Radical Love' In Support Of American Muslims*



Peace and Christmas joy!

*

*


----------



## pismoe

big deal , so 24,000 of YOUR 'ilk' sign a petition and I'm supposed to be impressed Progressive ??     Thankfully there are NO normal Americans signing that petition so its all cool  'Progressive' !!


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot

pismoe said:


> big deal , so 24,000 of YOUR 'ilk' sign a petition and I'm supposed to be impressed Progressive ??     Thankfully there are NO normal Americans signing that petition so its all cool  'Progressive' !!



Normal Americans? I suppose you that that's you!  I don't suppose that you know that 50% of Americans said that they would be embarrassed by a Trump presidency.

So who and what else do you hate besides Muslims and the United States of America?


----------



## pismoe

I don't hate muslims , I just think that they are incompatible with Western society .   And in the USA I can never see them as Honoring and following the Constitution and Bill of Rights because as [true and actual] muslims they cannot accept anything other than 'moes' laws and rules and traditions .  But yeah , I don't hate muslims .   I wish them well in the third world homelands and i and Trump want to keep them there Progressive !!


----------



## pismoe

as far as 50 percent that find TRUMP an embarrassment , good for them and the more the merrier !!     I want to hear their whining and see their crying !!     Seeing and hearing their whining and crying will make me smile same as your whining and crying makes me smile Progressive !!


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot

pismoe said:


> I don't hate muslims , I just think that they are incompatible with Western society .   And in the USA I can never see them as Honoring and following the Constitution and Bill of Rights because as [true and actual] muslims they cannot accept anything other than 'moes' laws and rules and traditions .  But yeah , I don't hate muslims .   I wish them well in the third world homelands and i and Trump want to keep them there Progressive !!


You might want to check out some of the horseshit being promoted by evangelical Christians about Christian Dominionism and basing laws on the bible instead of the Constitution. Why aren't you railing against that. Some of the people  who are pushing that insanity are already in our government and a few of them are running for president. If you don't think that's a problem also. you are just a dumb ass hypocrite. You can't have it both ways. Either you understand that ALL fanatical religion is a threat to the constitution and our way of life or you're just blowing smoke to justify discrimination against Muslims.


----------



## pismoe

no religion is on a rampage like islam and their jihad rampage is world wide and is part of islam for TRUE islamists and has been since invention of islam [submission] .   Only thing I hope is that a 60 some year old guy like you has Grandkids that he cares about because unless islam is controlled and left to fester in its home lands its gonna have an effect on your Grandkids .


----------



## pismoe

Go TRUMP , Go Cruz !!


----------



## pismoe

and kinda related , most military woman don't want to fight in Combat .    Related because this 3rd world war is going to be a long war .    And as I said , if you have grand daughters .   ---  The Vast Majority of Military Women Don’t Want to be Fully Integrated into Combat | Vision to America  ---  well , when the draft is reinstated , well you should get the drift Progressive !!


----------



## pismoe

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't hate muslims , I just think that they are incompatible with Western society .   And in the USA I can never see them as Honoring and following the Constitution and Bill of Rights because as [true and actual] muslims they cannot accept anything other than 'moes' laws and rules and traditions .  But yeah , I don't hate muslims .   I wish them well in the third world homelands and i and Trump want to keep them there Progressive !!
> 
> 
> 
> You might want to check out some of the horseshit being promoted by evangelical Christians about Christian Dominionism and basing laws on the bible instead of the Constitution. Why aren't you railing against that. Some of the people  who are pushing that insanity are already in our government and a few of them are running for president. If you don't think that's a problem also. you are just a dumb ass hypocrite. You can't have it both ways. Either you understand that ALL fanatical religion is a threat to the constitution and our way of life or you're just blowing smoke to justify discrimination against Muslims.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -------------   SORRY , I bumped Progressives post !!
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot

pismoe said:


> no religion is on a rampage like islam and their jihad rampage is world wide and is part of islam for TRUE islamists and has been since invention of islam [submission] .   Only thing I hope is that a 60 some year old guy like you has Grandkids that he cares about because unless islam is controlled and left to fester in its home lands its gonna have an effect on your Grandkids .


You are pathetically in denial. Yes world wide some Muslims are on a rampage. However, here at home some Christians are on a rampage and they present a much more clear and present danger to the Constitution and our democracy. Either you have your head in the sand OR you are OK with Christian domination of government but do not have the integrity to admit that. Which is it?


----------



## pismoe

like I said earlier , you are a silly male [claims to be male] of some sort Progressive !!


----------



## pismoe

a little more news for you !!   ---  Islamic State okays taking organs of living non-Muslims  ---   Islamic state says that its ok to take organs from living non muslims Progressive


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot

pismoe said:


> like I said earlier , you are a silly male [claims to be male] of some sort Progressive !!


Holy shit! That's it? All that you have left is to call me silly and question my gender- for whatever stupid reason I'll never know. You can't defend yourself or answer the charge of hypocrisy so this is what you resort to. Pathetic indeed.


----------



## Yarddog

kiwiman127 said:


> What the hell were those those Muslims thinking?  Protecting Christians from al-Shabab?  Don't they know that they were supposed to join al-Shabab in it's quest to kill Christians?  I bet they did it, just so they could come to the US and become citizens.
> ==============================================================================
> Muslim passengers defended Christian passengers during an extremist attack on a bus in Kenya on Monday.
> Members of the al-Shabab militant organization shot at a bus in Mandera, Kenya, forcing it to stop. Once the militants boarded the bus, they attempted to separate Muslim and Christian passengers, intending to kill the Christians on board, the  BBC reported.
> “We even gave some non-Muslims our religious attire to wear in the bus so that they would not be identified easily. We stuck together tightly," Abdi Mohamud Abdi, a Muslim passenger, told  Reuters . "The militants threatened to shoot us but we still refused and protected our brothers and sisters. Finally they gave up and left but warned that they would be back.”
> http://www.newsweek.com/muslims-defend-christians-during-al-shabab-militant-attack-kenya-407859



Al SHabab is mostly Somalis,  makes sense fellow Kenyans sticking up for each other. There are a lot of 'black' Kenyans now who are Muslim, guess the Somalis couldn't tell the difference.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot

pismoe said:


> a little more news for you !!   ---  Islamic State okays taking organs of living non-Muslims  ---   Islamic state says that its ok to take organs from living non muslims Progressive


I never said that the IS was good and never defended them. They do not represent the Islamic religion. This is just another diversion to avoid addressing the points that I made. I once was young, stupid and angry but in my old age came to understand that you can't live long that way. It will take it's toll on you in more ways than one , as I suspect that it already is. Let go of the hate and fear! To tell you the truth, you do not strike me as being all that bright, and I am becoming bored with you.


----------



## Yarddog

kiwiman127 said:


> What the hell were those those Muslims thinking?  Protecting Christians from al-Shabab?  Don't they know that they were supposed to join al-Shabab in it's quest to kill Christians?  I bet they did it, just so they could come to the US and become citizens.
> ==============================================================================
> Muslim passengers defended Christian passengers during an extremist attack on a bus in Kenya on Monday.
> Members of the al-Shabab militant organization shot at a bus in Mandera, Kenya, forcing it to stop. Once the militants boarded the bus, they attempted to separate Muslim and Christian passengers, intending to kill the Christians on board, the  BBC reported.
> “We even gave some non-Muslims our religious attire to wear in the bus so that they would not be identified easily. We stuck together tightly," Abdi Mohamud Abdi, a Muslim passenger, told  Reuters . "The militants threatened to shoot us but we still refused and protected our brothers and sisters. Finally they gave up and left but warned that they would be back.”
> http://www.newsweek.com/muslims-defend-christians-during-al-shabab-militant-attack-kenya-407859




I spent about two months in Mombasa,   people there, Muslim and christian alike are for the most part pretty tight. (for the most part)   There are friends who cross religious lines ( in my limited experience I noticed this) Kenya is a little better at this than other Muslim/African countries. They are very nationalistic and when I was there I heard a lot of complaints about Somalis sneaking into their country and ruining things. They even marry Kenyans so they can emigrate as Kenyans instead of Somalis. Not a lot of love lost there


----------



## pismoe

see and hear the 'somali' muslims in Minnesota !!    ---  http://www.jewsnews.co.il/2015/05/31/minnesota-muslims-brutally-honest-we-want-shariah/  ---  here you go Progressive !!


----------



## pismoe

islam is a fighting religion , conversion by the sword , always been like that since its invention in about 6-700 AD .   Heck , shortly after invention of islam which means 'submission' the muslims started raiding and conquering neighboring lands .  Spain [andulusia] was one of the lands and muslims conquered it about 700 and were only kicked out as RULERS in the late 1400s .  muslims tried parts of Europe but failed in Austria and France .   Vlad Tepes fought them in his lands and the muslims turned around when they encountered Vlads  ' Forest of the Impaled' .  In more recent times the USA fought the muslims in the USA first war around 1800 .  From the Halls of Montezuma to the shores of Tripoli is a song of the Marines Corp and commemorates that first ever USA war [Barbary War] . ------------   Anyway , every Westerner and especially American should read and learn what muslims are like .   Plus they should watch current events in Europe with the invasion of the Syrian refugee invaders  Progressive .


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot

pismoe said:


> see and hear the 'somali' muslims in Minnesota !!    ---  http://www.jewsnews.co.il/2015/05/31/minnesota-muslims-brutally-honest-we-want-shariah/  ---  here you go Progressive !!





> Jamal said almost everyone in the community denounces terror groups. But as many as 40 other young men from Minneapolis have joined Islamic fighters after they were pulled in by jihadists through social media.  http://www.jewsnews.co.il/2015/05/31/minnesota-muslims-brutally-honest-we-want-shariah/



Tell the whole story . Tell the truth! There are militants ....but it does not reflect the entire Muslim community. And, you still refuse to deal with the Christian extremism that I pointed out. All that you can do is deal in propaganda


----------



## pismoe

as I have said , you are a silly person as you deny whats going on in the muslim world no matter if its in Minnesota or in the muslims  messed up third world home lands .  You do serve a purpose though so I am glad that you are here Progressive !!--------------------------   So you try to change the subject ehh ??  Stick to the subject of 'muslims' and islam in this thread . Start a thread on Christian fantasies that you have in your mind and I might respond Progressive !!.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot

pismoe said:


> as I have said , you are a silly person as you deny whats going on in the muslim world no matter if its in Minnesota or in the muslims  messed up third world home lands .  You do serve a purpose though so I am glad that you are here Progressive !!--------------------------   So you try to change the subject ehh ??  Stick to the subject of 'muslims' and islam in this thread . Start a thread on Christian fantasies that you have in your mind and I might respond Progressive !!.


I'm not trying to change the subject silly, just pointing out your hypocrisy. As a matter  of fact , I did start such a thread...Republican Officials Partnering With Christian Extremists | US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum

See you there.


----------



## pismoe

I'll stick to this muslim thread , as far as your other thread i'd guess that you are also getting your azz kicked in that thread Progressive .


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot

pismoe said:


> I'll stick to this muslim thread , as far as your other thread i'd guess that you are also getting your azz kicked in that thread Progressive .


Can't deal with it? Not getting my ass kicked anywhere. You are but you're to stupid to know it.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pismoe

, yep , you are a  progressive Progressive but as I've already said , you serve a purpose !!


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'll stick to this muslim thread , as far as your other thread i'd guess that you are also getting your azz kicked in that thread Progressive .
> 
> 
> 
> Can't deal with it? Not getting my ass kicked anywhere. You are but you're to stupid to know it.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...




pismoe said:


> , yep , you are a  progressive Progressive but as I've already said , you serve a purpose !!


I know that I serve a purpose...to try to make the world a better place. 
Stories in the news today that should ( but probably wont) cause the bigots and paranoid schizophrenic    hate mongers  to cring in shame.


> *Montclair synagogue hosting Christmas dinner for Syrian refugees* Montclair synagogue hosting Christmas dinner for Syrian refugees
> 
> Feeling concern over the "demonizing of immigrants," members of Bnai Keshet, a Reconstructionist congregation, invited 10 refugee families in Elizabeth to join them Friday night—which also happens to be the start of the Jewish Sabbath.
> 
> "They were very enthusiastic," said Kate McCaffrey of Maplewood. "We really have no idea what their experiences with Jews are or what their feelings are. They accepted the invitation overwhelmingly."
> 
> The event came about because "members of our congregation and people throughout the Jewish community have really felt called to help the refugees," said Rabbi Elliott Tepperman, the leader of Bnai Keshet.






> *Syrian refugees join Berlin Jewish community for last night of Hanukkah* Syrian refugees join Berlin Jewish community for last night of Hanukkah
> 
> At a time when concerns have been raised about possible anti-Semitism among the 800,000 Muslim refugees now seeking asylum here, the joint celebrations sent a message “that peace and tolerance are stronger than any dispute,” said Rabbi Yehudah Teichtal, the head of Chabad in Berlin, said at the ceremony.
> 
> “Those who spread fear have but one purpose, to destroy the unity and peace between cultures,” he said.






> *New York mayor: Syrian refugees are like Jews escaping Nazis* New York mayor: Syrian refugees are like Jews escaping Nazis
> Speaking at a synagogue in Brooklyn on Saturday, New York City Mayor Bill de Blasio compared Syrians fleeing their country’s civil war to Jews escaping the Nazis.
> 
> At the Orthodox congregation of Shaare Zion, founded by Syrian Jewish families in the 1940s, de Blasio urged the audience to empathize with the plight of the refugees, The New York Post reported.


----------



## SAYIT

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> ...The Muslim community can be a valuable resource in fighting extremism. See post #21...





TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Two Republican's, albeit well credentialed publishing in an far right , anti immigrant, anti Obama publication...



And in post #21 you linked a ThinkProgress.org (pronounced: LoonyLeft.org) piece in a lame attempt to validate your prog POV.

As with most sanctimonious, head-up-ass progs you may never see the irony and hypocrisy in your words.



TheProgressivePatriot said:


> I know that I serve a purpose...to try to make the world a better place...



 You are the very definition of sanctimonious.


----------



## pismoe

and , may I add that the guy is bonehead' with his reasoning !!    He is 'kumbaya' all the way , probably a mrobama supporter and voter .


----------



## Roudy

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Manonthestreet said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nobody has said  all muslims are bad,  what we have said is nobody can say which ones are terrorists and which aren't. We aren't even trying to, thus the immigration ban until we do
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dumb. We can't stop terrorism by banning Muslims from entering this country. If we start acting in fear, we are giving the terrorists exactly what they want. They should be ignored as much as possible and the best way to fight them, is to live our lives exactly as we always have.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> banning  muslims is just commom sense WSister .    Look around the world  Bataclan and Charlie Hebdo in Paris , look San Berdoo California .   And look at muslim violence all over the world .  Russia , Mumbai , Chechnya , Boston bombing yada yada and the list goes on and on !!     As regards living life , I agree .  But its best  to live life without muslims WSister !!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is ridiculous, untenable and un-American. It is also hateful and paranoid. Your rhetoric along with Trump and the rest of his minions are just creating more radicalized Muslims. The Muslim community can be a valuable resource in fighting extremism. See post #21 above which you have thus far chosen to ignore. Stop the hate and fear!
Click to expand...


Notice, everytime the West and non Muslims take defensive actions, they are "creating more radicalized Muslims" according to the IslamoNazi appeasers on the left.  So what was radicalizing Muslims before?  Perhaps lack of leadership, strength, resolve and calling the enemy what it is contributes more to the radicalization, than Westerners taking actions to protect themselves from this cancer of Islamism.


----------



## pismoe

pismoe said:


> islam is a fighting religion , conversion by the sword , always been like that since its invention in about 6-700 AD .   Heck , shortly after invention of islam which means 'submission' the muslims started raiding and conquering neighboring lands .  Spain [andulusia] was one of the lands and muslims conquered it about 700 and were only kicked out as RULERS in the late 1400s .  muslims tried parts of Europe but failed in Austria and France .   Vlad Tepes fought them in his lands and the muslims turned around when they encountered Vlads  ' Forest of the Impaled' .  In more recent times the USA fought the muslims in the USA first war around 1800 .  From the Halls of Montezuma to the shores of Tripoli is a song of the Marines Corp and commemorates that first ever USA war [Barbary War] . ------------   Anyway , every Westerner and especially American should read and learn what muslims are like .   Plus they should watch current events in Europe with the invasion of the Syrian refugee invaders  Progressive .


and heck , muslims and its islam has a history of aggression , slaughter . jizyah and dhiminitude for those that survive the slaughter !!


----------



## Roudy

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> yeah , yeah , yeah !!   Course I grew up right after IKES operation 'wetback' .    I was born into this country in 1949 and the country was fine until the diversity started , probably in the 80s when I took note .   I grew up making good money in good  jobs and the country was less crowded and  my Moms inauthentic chili , spaghetti and Chinese food was fine and dandy .   Things were the same or better for my parents that raised 5 kids in good style with 'perks' and with private doctors and only my Dad worked for money .   ----------  anyway  Go Trump or  Cruz 'Progressive !!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps we have some things in common. I was born in 1947 in New York City to a mother whose family had recently immigrated from Italy and a father who was first generation Irish/ Hungarian. My community was somewhat diverse-at least religiously- I had Jewish and Christian friends- but was not exposed to other cultures until later. The difference between us is that you seem to be hostile towards and even frightened by diversity. I am not afraid and in fact I embrace it, and quite frankly, I don’t understand what your problem is.
> 
> My attitude towards minorities emanates largely from my father’s acceptance of them. One Christmas season, while I was still young, he invited a group of black and Latino coworkers to the house. My mother and others on her Italian side were mortified. They were the racists and the xenophobes but I loved the music and the exposure to this foreign culture. I’m a better person for it.
> 
> Every ethnic, racial and religious group to come to this country that has been built on immigration has been met with bigotry and fear.  My mother-who was from Sicily and a little on the dark side- was called the N word. Unfortunately, that did not inspire her to be empathetic towards others .but rather hardened to against them
> 
> Arabs/Muslims are experiencing that now but will one day be accepted as well. The main difference, as I see it, is the terrorist factor that is being used to demonize them, but let’s not forget that the Italians and to a lesser extent the Irish were derided to their criminal enterprises.
> 
> Now, I have a brother-in-law who is Guatemalan, earned his citizenship after coming in undocumented and is a responsible family man and productive member of the community. We are better for the diversity and contributions of people from other countries, cultures and religions. You really need to think more deeply about what it is that you believe in and the implications of what you advocate.
Click to expand...


False example. You can't compare Muslims to the previous groups of immigrants.  When there are potential terrorist threats among these Muslims, the US just does not have to expose it's people to this risk at this time.   Set aside the fact that a big number of Muslims harbor anti American sentiments and prefer shariah law over the constitution, and are unable to accept the culture and values of this country and coexist or assimilate.  Only a country willing to commit national suicide would let more in without figuring it out first.  There needs to be a full and comprehensive discussion as to who we should let in and why.  The Obama administration cannot be trusted to carry out what is in the best interest of our nation.


----------



## pismoe

and if anyone can correct me on any facts concerning my quick history of muslim aggression , hey , please  correct !!    I'll check out the correction and maybe learn more .


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot

Roudy said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Manonthestreet said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nobody has said  all muslims are bad,  what we have said is nobody can say which ones are terrorists and which aren't. We aren't even trying to, thus the immigration ban until we do
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dumb. We can't stop terrorism by banning Muslims from entering this country. If we start acting in fear, we are giving the terrorists exactly what they want. They should be ignored as much as possible and the best way to fight them, is to live our lives exactly as we always have.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> banning  muslims is just commom sense WSister .    Look around the world  Bataclan and Charlie Hebdo in Paris , look San Berdoo California .   And look at muslim violence all over the world .  Russia , Mumbai , Chechnya , Boston bombing yada yada and the list goes on and on !!     As regards living life , I agree .  But its best  to live life without muslims WSister !!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is ridiculous, untenable and un-American. It is also hateful and paranoid. Your rhetoric along with Trump and the rest of his minions are just creating more radicalized Muslims. The Muslim community can be a valuable resource in fighting extremism. See post #21 above which you have thus far chosen to ignore. Stop the hate and fear!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Notice, everytime the West and non Muslims take defensive actions, they are "creating more radicalized Muslims" according to the IslamoNazi appeasers on the left.  So what was radicalizing Muslims before?  Perhaps lack of leadership, strength, resolve and calling the enemy what it is contributes more to the radicalization, than Westerners taking actions to protect themselves from this cancer of Islamism.
Click to expand...

Why were they radicalizing before? Is that a serious question? You might want to look at this.....from a rather conservative publication:



> As Coleman was to learn, and as all of America should have learned by now, in the eyes of radical Muslims, America has done much to deserve their wrath.
> 
> First, America’s wars in countries like Iraq and Afghanistan are considered to be Western intrusions into the Muslim world, power-grabbing moves aimed at world domination, sometimes motivated by greed (= oil), always motivated by a sense of the superiority of American democracy.
> 
> What we view as wars of liberation at the cost of precious American lives, they view as acts of exploitation, as murderous incursions that are wiping out hundreds of thousands, if not millions of their people. (I am not supporting these views; I am simply stating how radical Muslims view us.)
> 
> How many Iraqi and Afghani citizens have been killed by American bombs? they would ask. How many innocent Muslim men, women, and children have been slaughtered? They will now inflict that same terror on us, not by dropping bombs on us from the air (since they don’t have the capability of doing so), but by planting bombs on our busy city streets. Why Do Radical Muslims Hate Us?


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot

Roudy said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> yeah , yeah , yeah !!   Course I grew up right after IKES operation 'wetback' .    I was born into this country in 1949 and the country was fine until the diversity started , probably in the 80s when I took note .   I grew up making good money in good  jobs and the country was less crowded and  my Moms inauthentic chili , spaghetti and Chinese food was fine and dandy .   Things were the same or better for my parents that raised 5 kids in good style with 'perks' and with private doctors and only my Dad worked for money .   ----------  anyway  Go Trump or  Cruz 'Progressive !!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps we have some things in common. I was born in 1947 in New York City to a mother whose family had recently immigrated from Italy and a father who was first generation Irish/ Hungarian. My community was somewhat diverse-at least religiously- I had Jewish and Christian friends- but was not exposed to other cultures until later. The difference between us is that you seem to be hostile towards and even frightened by diversity. I am not afraid and in fact I embrace it, and quite frankly, I don’t understand what your problem is.
> 
> My attitude towards minorities emanates largely from my father’s acceptance of them. One Christmas season, while I was still young, he invited a group of black and Latino coworkers to the house. My mother and others on her Italian side were mortified. They were the racists and the xenophobes but I loved the music and the exposure to this foreign culture. I’m a better person for it.
> 
> Every ethnic, racial and religious group to come to this country that has been built on immigration has been met with bigotry and fear.  My mother-who was from Sicily and a little on the dark side- was called the N word. Unfortunately, that did not inspire her to be empathetic towards others .but rather hardened to against them
> 
> Arabs/Muslims are experiencing that now but will one day be accepted as well. The main difference, as I see it, is the terrorist factor that is being used to demonize them, but let’s not forget that the Italians and to a lesser extent the Irish were derided to their criminal enterprises.
> 
> Now, I have a brother-in-law who is Guatemalan, earned his citizenship after coming in undocumented and is a responsible family man and productive member of the community. We are better for the diversity and contributions of people from other countries, cultures and religions. You really need to think more deeply about what it is that you believe in and the implications of what you advocate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> False example. You can't compare Muslims to the previous groups of immigrants.  When there are potential terrorist threats among these Muslims, the US just does not have to expose it's people to this risk at this time.   Set aside the fact that a big number of Muslims harbor anti American sentiments and prefer shariah law over the constitution, and are unable to accept the culture and values of this country and coexist or assimilate.  Only a country willing to commit national suicide would let more in without figuring it out first.  There needs to be a full and comprehensive discussion as to who we should let in and why.  The Obama administration cannot be trusted to carry out what is in the best interest of our nation.
Click to expand...


It is a valid  example. Other immigrant groups have had their violent traits among some of them. For instance, the Italians brought us the Mafia.

It is you who are relying on a logical fallacy, specifically the red herring of focusing exclusively on  the issue of terrorism while ignoring my argument that millions of peaceful Muslims are being treated badly  and  being blamed for the actions of a few.

You are also guilty of an appeal to ignorance by saying that  "big number of Muslims harbor anti American sentiments and prefer sharia law over the constitution, and are unable to accept the culture and values of this country and coexist or assimilate."  I'm going to call bullshit because you don't know that, you can't know that and you  do not specify  what those "large numbers" are.


----------



## pismoe

good , you are back and now blaming America .  Anyway , muslims have a history since the invention of 'islam' for conquest , invasion and aggression .  What was the reasons for muslim conquest of Christian Spain and attempts to invade Austria and France .    Why were muslims sending invading armies to Walachia in Europe in the 1400s [about] ??    Why were the 'barbary' states pirating on European and American shipping so that America went to war with muslims as their first war in the early 1800s  [Barbary war].   Anyway , muslim aggression has been going on long before America even existed Progressive !!


----------



## pismoe

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> yeah , yeah , yeah !!   Course I grew up right after IKES operation 'wetback' .    I was born into this country in 1949 and the country was fine until the diversity started , probably in the 80s when I took note .   I grew up making good money in good  jobs and the country was less crowded and  my Moms inauthentic chili , spaghetti and Chinese food was fine and dandy .   Things were the same or better for my parents that raised 5 kids in good style with 'perks' and with private doctors and only my Dad worked for money .   ----------  anyway  Go Trump or  Cruz 'Progressive !!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps we have some things in common. I was born in 1947 in New York City to a mother whose family had recently immigrated from Italy and a father who was first generation Irish/ Hungarian. My community was somewhat diverse-at least religiously- I had Jewish and Christian friends- but was not exposed to other cultures until later. The difference between us is that you seem to be hostile towards and even frightened by diversity. I am not afraid and in fact I embrace it, and quite frankly, I don’t understand what your problem is.
> 
> My attitude towards minorities emanates largely from my father’s acceptance of them. One Christmas season, while I was still young, he invited a group of black and Latino coworkers to the house. My mother and others on her Italian side were mortified. They were the racists and the xenophobes but I loved the music and the exposure to this foreign culture. I’m a better person for it.
> 
> Every ethnic, racial and religious group to come to this country that has been built on immigration has been met with bigotry and fear.  My mother-who was from Sicily and a little on the dark side- was called the N word. Unfortunately, that did not inspire her to be empathetic towards others .but rather hardened to against them
> 
> Arabs/Muslims are experiencing that now but will one day be accepted as well. The main difference, as I see it, is the terrorist factor that is being used to demonize them, but let’s not forget that the Italians and to a lesser extent the Irish were derided to their criminal enterprises.
> 
> Now, I have a brother-in-law who is Guatemalan, earned his citizenship after coming in undocumented and is a responsible family man and productive member of the community. We are better for the diversity and contributions of people from other countries, cultures and religions. You really need to think more deeply about what it is that you believe in and the implications of what you advocate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> False example. You can't compare Muslims to the previous groups of immigrants.  When there are potential terrorist threats among these Muslims, the US just does not have to expose it's people to this risk at this time.   Set aside the fact that a big number of Muslims harbor anti American sentiments and prefer shariah law over the constitution, and are unable to accept the culture and values of this country and coexist or assimilate.  Only a country willing to commit national suicide would let more in without figuring it out first.  There needs to be a full and comprehensive discussion as to who we should let in and why.  The Obama administration cannot be trusted to carry out what is in the best interest of our nation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is a valid  example. Other immigrant groups have had their violent traits among some of them. For instance, the Italians brought us the Mafia.
> 
> It is you who are relying on a logical fallacy, specifically the red herring of focusing exclusively on  the issue of terrorism while ignoring my argument that millions of peaceful Muslims are being treated badly  and  being blamed for the actions of a few.
> 
> You are also guilty of an appeal to ignorance by saying that  "big number of Muslims harbor anti American sentiments and prefer sharia law over the constitution, and are unable to accept the culture and values of this country and coexist or assimilate."  I'm going to call bullshit because you don't know that, you can't know that and you  do not specify  what those "large numbers" are.
Click to expand...

not willing to take a chance on muslim religion , culture and tradition if I and Trump get our ways .   At least the other imports that you mention had a Christian and Western background and upbringing Progressive !!


----------



## pismoe

and here , The Killing of Fharkunda because she was accused of disrespect of a 'koran' .   ---  the killing of fahrkunda - Bing  ---  and its from a mainline publication Progressive .   I don't like posting these type things except to educate those that need educating .  Anyway , some of those mindless , peaceful villagers that killed Fahrkunda might like to be imported into the USA or Western world someday Progressive !!


----------



## pismoe

otherwise , well , hows it going , don't be a stranger to the thread Progressive !!


----------



## pismoe

and see what Winston Churchill had to say about 'islam' in his book ' The River War'  Progressive !!


----------



## Roudy

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Manonthestreet said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nobody has said  all muslims are bad,  what we have said is nobody can say which ones are terrorists and which aren't. We aren't even trying to, thus the immigration ban until we do
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dumb. We can't stop terrorism by banning Muslims from entering this country. If we start acting in fear, we are giving the terrorists exactly what they want. They should be ignored as much as possible and the best way to fight them, is to live our lives exactly as we always have.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> banning  muslims is just commom sense WSister .    Look around the world  Bataclan and Charlie Hebdo in Paris , look San Berdoo California .   And look at muslim violence all over the world .  Russia , Mumbai , Chechnya , Boston bombing yada yada and the list goes on and on !!     As regards living life , I agree .  But its best  to live life without muslims WSister !!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is ridiculous, untenable and un-American. It is also hateful and paranoid. Your rhetoric along with Trump and the rest of his minions are just creating more radicalized Muslims. The Muslim community can be a valuable resource in fighting extremism. See post #21 above which you have thus far chosen to ignore. Stop the hate and fear!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Notice, everytime the West and non Muslims take defensive actions, they are "creating more radicalized Muslims" according to the IslamoNazi appeasers on the left.  So what was radicalizing Muslims before?  Perhaps lack of leadership, strength, resolve and calling the enemy what it is contributes more to the radicalization, than Westerners taking actions to protect themselves from this cancer of Islamism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why were they radicalizing before? Is that a serious question? You might want to look at this.....from a rather conservative publication:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As Coleman was to learn, and as all of America should have learned by now, in the eyes of radical Muslims, America has done much to deserve their wrath.
> 
> First, America’s wars in countries like Iraq and Afghanistan are considered to be Western intrusions into the Muslim world, power-grabbing moves aimed at world domination, sometimes motivated by greed (= oil), always motivated by a sense of the superiority of American democracy.
> 
> What we view as wars of liberation at the cost of precious American lives, they view as acts of exploitation, as murderous incursions that are wiping out hundreds of thousands, if not millions of their people. (I am not supporting these views; I am simply stating how radical Muslims view us.)
> 
> How many Iraqi and Afghani citizens have been killed by American bombs? they would ask. How many innocent Muslim men, women, and children have been slaughtered? They will now inflict that same terror on us, not by dropping bombs on us from the air (since they don’t have the capability of doing so), but by planting bombs on our busy city streets. Why Do Radical Muslims Hate Us?
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


Leftist whacko thinking at its best.

Right, so Muslims think their savagery, intolerance, and terror was justified before, and it's justified today. Therefore, they're going to radicalize no matter what.  We better start defending ourselves and identifying and calling the enemy, if we're going to survive and preserve our Western values.


----------



## Roudy

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> yeah , yeah , yeah !!   Course I grew up right after IKES operation 'wetback' .    I was born into this country in 1949 and the country was fine until the diversity started , probably in the 80s when I took note .   I grew up making good money in good  jobs and the country was less crowded and  my Moms inauthentic chili , spaghetti and Chinese food was fine and dandy .   Things were the same or better for my parents that raised 5 kids in good style with 'perks' and with private doctors and only my Dad worked for money .   ----------  anyway  Go Trump or  Cruz 'Progressive !!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps we have some things in common. I was born in 1947 in New York City to a mother whose family had recently immigrated from Italy and a father who was first generation Irish/ Hungarian. My community was somewhat diverse-at least religiously- I had Jewish and Christian friends- but was not exposed to other cultures until later. The difference between us is that you seem to be hostile towards and even frightened by diversity. I am not afraid and in fact I embrace it, and quite frankly, I don’t understand what your problem is.
> 
> My attitude towards minorities emanates largely from my father’s acceptance of them. One Christmas season, while I was still young, he invited a group of black and Latino coworkers to the house. My mother and others on her Italian side were mortified. They were the racists and the xenophobes but I loved the music and the exposure to this foreign culture. I’m a better person for it.
> 
> Every ethnic, racial and religious group to come to this country that has been built on immigration has been met with bigotry and fear.  My mother-who was from Sicily and a little on the dark side- was called the N word. Unfortunately, that did not inspire her to be empathetic towards others .but rather hardened to against them
> 
> Arabs/Muslims are experiencing that now but will one day be accepted as well. The main difference, as I see it, is the terrorist factor that is being used to demonize them, but let’s not forget that the Italians and to a lesser extent the Irish were derided to their criminal enterprises.
> 
> Now, I have a brother-in-law who is Guatemalan, earned his citizenship after coming in undocumented and is a responsible family man and productive member of the community. We are better for the diversity and contributions of people from other countries, cultures and religions. You really need to think more deeply about what it is that you believe in and the implications of what you advocate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> False example. You can't compare Muslims to the previous groups of immigrants.  When there are potential terrorist threats among these Muslims, the US just does not have to expose it's people to this risk at this time.   Set aside the fact that a big number of Muslims harbor anti American sentiments and prefer shariah law over the constitution, and are unable to accept the culture and values of this country and coexist or assimilate.  Only a country willing to commit national suicide would let more in without figuring it out first.  There needs to be a full and comprehensive discussion as to who we should let in and why.  The Obama administration cannot be trusted to carry out what is in the best interest of our nation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is a valid  example. Other immigrant groups have had their violent traits among some of them. For instance, the Italians brought us the Mafia.
> 
> It is you who are relying on a logical fallacy, specifically the red herring of focusing exclusively on  the issue of terrorism while ignoring my argument that millions of peaceful Muslims are being treated badly  and  being blamed for the actions of a few.
> 
> You are also guilty of an appeal to ignorance by saying that  "big number of Muslims harbor anti American sentiments and prefer sharia law over the constitution, and are unable to accept the culture and values of this country and coexist or assimilate."  I'm going to call bullshit because you don't know that, you can't know that and you  do not specify  what those "large numbers" are.
Click to expand...


Wow you just hop from one false example to another. None of the immigrant groups i.e. Italians, Chinese, Irish, etc. displayed an intention to slaughter Americans simply because they were Americans, dufus.  

And yes, 25% of AMERICAN MUSLIMS support violent jihad against the infidels and 56% support shariah law over the constitution. Want more if this shit in our country?  Go right ahead and commit national suicide. By the time you realize what you've done it will be too late, same thing that happened to the Europeans.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot

pismoe said:


> good , you are back and now blaming America .  Anyway , muslims have a history since the invention of 'islam' for conquest , invasion and aggression .  What was the reasons for muslim conquest of Christian Spain and attempts to invade Austria and France .    Why were muslims sending invading armies to Walachia in Europe in the 1400s [about] ??    Why were the 'barbary' states pirating on European and American shipping so that America went to war with muslims as their first war in the early 1800s  [Barbary war].   Anyway , muslim aggression has been going on long before America even existed Progressive !!



Maybe because of this......



> The first of the Crusades began in 1095, when armies of Christians from Western Europe responded to Pope Urban II’s plea to go to war against Muslim forces in the Holy Land. After the First Crusade achieved its goal with the capture of Jerusalem in 1099, the invading Christians set up several Latin Christian states, even as Muslims in the region vowed to wage holy war (jihad) to regain control over the region. Deteriorating relations between the Crusaders and their Christian allies in the Byzantine Empire culminated in the sack of Constantinople in 1204 during the Third Crusade. Near the end of the 13th century, the rising Mamluk dynasty in Egypt provided the final reckoning for the Crusaders, toppling the coastal stronghold of Acre and driving the European invaders out of Palestine and Syria in 1291.Crusades - Facts & Summary - HISTORY.com



There are two sides to the  story.This went on for about 150 years.  Christians were just a brutal. You are desperately trying to justify you bigotry but it's not working.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot

Roudy said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> yeah , yeah , yeah !!   Course I grew up right after IKES operation 'wetback' .    I was born into this country in 1949 and the country was fine until the diversity started , probably in the 80s when I took note .   I grew up making good money in good  jobs and the country was less crowded and  my Moms inauthentic chili , spaghetti and Chinese food was fine and dandy .   Things were the same or better for my parents that raised 5 kids in good style with 'perks' and with private doctors and only my Dad worked for money .   ----------  anyway  Go Trump or  Cruz 'Progressive !!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps we have some things in common. I was born in 1947 in New York City to a mother whose family had recently immigrated from Italy and a father who was first generation Irish/ Hungarian. My community was somewhat diverse-at least religiously- I had Jewish and Christian friends- but was not exposed to other cultures until later. The difference between us is that you seem to be hostile towards and even frightened by diversity. I am not afraid and in fact I embrace it, and quite frankly, I don’t understand what your problem is.
> 
> My attitude towards minorities emanates largely from my father’s acceptance of them. One Christmas season, while I was still young, he invited a group of black and Latino coworkers to the house. My mother and others on her Italian side were mortified. They were the racists and the xenophobes but I loved the music and the exposure to this foreign culture. I’m a better person for it.
> 
> Every ethnic, racial and religious group to come to this country that has been built on immigration has been met with bigotry and fear.  My mother-who was from Sicily and a little on the dark side- was called the N word. Unfortunately, that did not inspire her to be empathetic towards others .but rather hardened to against them
> 
> Arabs/Muslims are experiencing that now but will one day be accepted as well. The main difference, as I see it, is the terrorist factor that is being used to demonize them, but let’s not forget that the Italians and to a lesser extent the Irish were derided to their criminal enterprises.
> 
> Now, I have a brother-in-law who is Guatemalan, earned his citizenship after coming in undocumented and is a responsible family man and productive member of the community. We are better for the diversity and contributions of people from other countries, cultures and religions. You really need to think more deeply about what it is that you believe in and the implications of what you advocate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> False example. You can't compare Muslims to the previous groups of immigrants.  When there are potential terrorist threats among these Muslims, the US just does not have to expose it's people to this risk at this time.   Set aside the fact that a big number of Muslims harbor anti American sentiments and prefer shariah law over the constitution, and are unable to accept the culture and values of this country and coexist or assimilate.  Only a country willing to commit national suicide would let more in without figuring it out first.  There needs to be a full and comprehensive discussion as to who we should let in and why.  The Obama administration cannot be trusted to carry out what is in the best interest of our nation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is a valid  example. Other immigrant groups have had their violent traits among some of them. For instance, the Italians brought us the Mafia.
> 
> It is you who are relying on a logical fallacy, specifically the red herring of focusing exclusively on  the issue of terrorism while ignoring my argument that millions of peaceful Muslims are being treated badly  and  being blamed for the actions of a few.
> 
> You are also guilty of an appeal to ignorance by saying that  "big number of Muslims harbor anti American sentiments and prefer sharia law over the constitution, and are unable to accept the culture and values of this country and coexist or assimilate."  I'm going to call bullshit because you don't know that, you can't know that and you  do not specify  what those "large numbers" are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wow you just hop from one false example to another. None of the immigrant groups i.e. Italians, Chinese, Irish, etc. displayed an intention to slaughter Americans simply because they were Americans, dufus.
> 
> And yes, 25% of AMERICAN MUSLIMS support violent jihad against the infidels and 56% support shariah law over the constitution. Want more if this shit in our country?  Go right ahead and commit national suicide. By the time you realize what you've done it will be too late, same thing that happened to the Europeans.
Click to expand...


Another appeal to ignorance by putting out figures without documentation, but expect people to accept. How many Evangelical Christians  want biblical law over the Constitution? My guess is a whole lot mare than the number of Muslims who want Sharia law. You are only concerned about theocracy when it's Islamic Theocracy. You don't give a rats hind parts about the Constitution


----------



## pismoe

Progressive talks about 'Appeal to Ignorance' yet he wants us to accept his Feelings and Theories about 'muslims' and 'islam' just because Progressive says so !!      Luckily though , thoughtful people can look at history and events that muslims cause currently all over the world .   Bataclan  , San Berdoo massacre , Charlie Hebdo , Boston bombing and many , many more examples Progressive .


----------



## pismoe

first of the Crusades were in 1095 but the muslims attacked and took over Spain and Portugal hundreds of years earlier than the start of the Cusades .  Spain and Portugal was conquered in 711 AD Progressive .   -------------------   Crusades were a response to muslim aggression Progessive !!


----------



## pismoe

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> yeah , yeah , yeah !!   Course I grew up right after IKES operation 'wetback' .    I was born into this country in 1949 and the country was fine until the diversity started , probably in the 80s when I took note .   I grew up making good money in good  jobs and the country was less crowded and  my Moms inauthentic chili , spaghetti and Chinese food was fine and dandy .   Things were the same or better for my parents that raised 5 kids in good style with 'perks' and with private doctors and only my Dad worked for money .   ----------  anyway  Go Trump or  Cruz 'Progressive !!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps we have some things in common. I was born in 1947 in New York City to a mother whose family had recently immigrated from Italy and a father who was first generation Irish/ Hungarian. My community was somewhat diverse-at least religiously- I had Jewish and Christian friends- but was not exposed to other cultures until later. The difference between us is that you seem to be hostile towards and even frightened by diversity. I am not afraid and in fact I embrace it, and quite frankly, I don’t understand what your problem is.
> 
> My attitude towards minorities emanates largely from my father’s acceptance of them. One Christmas season, while I was still young, he invited a group of black and Latino coworkers to the house. My mother and others on her Italian side were mortified. They were the racists and the xenophobes but I loved the music and the exposure to this foreign culture. I’m a better person for it.
> 
> Every ethnic, racial and religious group to come to this country that has been built on immigration has been met with bigotry and fear.  My mother-who was from Sicily and a little on the dark side- was called the N word. Unfortunately, that did not inspire her to be empathetic towards others .but rather hardened to against them
> 
> Arabs/Muslims are experiencing that now but will one day be accepted as well. The main difference, as I see it, is the terrorist factor that is being used to demonize them, but let’s not forget that the Italians and to a lesser extent the Irish were derided to their criminal enterprises.
> 
> Now, I have a brother-in-law who is Guatemalan, earned his citizenship after coming in undocumented and is a responsible family man and productive member of the community. We are better for the diversity and contributions of people from other countries, cultures and religions. You really need to think more deeply about what it is that you believe in and the implications of what you advocate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> False example. You can't compare Muslims to the previous groups of immigrants.  When there are potential terrorist threats among these Muslims, the US just does not have to expose it's people to this risk at this time.   Set aside the fact that a big number of Muslims harbor anti American sentiments and prefer shariah law over the constitution, and are unable to accept the culture and values of this country and coexist or assimilate.  Only a country willing to commit national suicide would let more in without figuring it out first.  There needs to be a full and comprehensive discussion as to who we should let in and why.  The Obama administration cannot be trusted to carry out what is in the best interest of our nation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is a valid  example. Other immigrant groups have had their violent traits among some of them. For instance, the Italians brought us the Mafia.
> 
> It is you who are relying on a logical fallacy, specifically the red herring of focusing exclusively on  the issue of terrorism while ignoring my argument that millions of peaceful Muslims are being treated badly  and  being blamed for the actions of a few.
> 
> You are also guilty of an appeal to ignorance by saying that  "big number of Muslims harbor anti American sentiments and prefer sharia law over the constitution, and are unable to accept the culture and values of this country and coexist or assimilate."  I'm going to call bullshit because you don't know that, you can't know that and you  do not specify  what those "large numbers" are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wow you just hop from one false example to another. None of the immigrant groups i.e. Italians, Chinese, Irish, etc. displayed an intention to slaughter Americans simply because they were Americans, dufus.
> 
> And yes, 25% of AMERICAN MUSLIMS support violent jihad against the infidels and 56% support shariah law over the constitution. Want more if this shit in our country?  Go right ahead and commit national suicide. By the time you realize what you've done it will be too late, same thing that happened to the Europeans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Another appeal to ignorance by putting out figures without documentation, but expect people to accept. How many Evangelical Christians  want biblical law over the Constitution? My guess is a whole lot mare than the number of Muslims who want Sharia law. You are only concerned about theocracy when it's Islamic Theocracy. You don't give a rats hind parts about the Constitution
Click to expand...

and then , Progressive quite often tries to change the current subject from discusson of islam and muslims to discussion of Christians and Christianty .   Changing the subject is a common progressive ploy , especial when you are losing your azz ehh Progressive ??


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot

pismoe said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps we have some things in common. I was born in 1947 in New York City to a mother whose family had recently immigrated from Italy and a father who was first generation Irish/ Hungarian. My community was somewhat diverse-at least religiously- I had Jewish and Christian friends- but was not exposed to other cultures until later. The difference between us is that you seem to be hostile towards and even frightened by diversity. I am not afraid and in fact I embrace it, and quite frankly, I don’t understand what your problem is.
> 
> My attitude towards minorities emanates largely from my father’s acceptance of them. One Christmas season, while I was still young, he invited a group of black and Latino coworkers to the house. My mother and others on her Italian side were mortified. They were the racists and the xenophobes but I loved the music and the exposure to this foreign culture. I’m a better person for it.
> 
> Every ethnic, racial and religious group to come to this country that has been built on immigration has been met with bigotry and fear.  My mother-who was from Sicily and a little on the dark side- was called the N word. Unfortunately, that did not inspire her to be empathetic towards others .but rather hardened to against them
> 
> Arabs/Muslims are experiencing that now but will one day be accepted as well. The main difference, as I see it, is the terrorist factor that is being used to demonize them, but let’s not forget that the Italians and to a lesser extent the Irish were derided to their criminal enterprises.
> 
> Now, I have a brother-in-law who is Guatemalan, earned his citizenship after coming in undocumented and is a responsible family man and productive member of the community. We are better for the diversity and contributions of people from other countries, cultures and religions. You really need to think more deeply about what it is that you believe in and the implications of what you advocate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> False example. You can't compare Muslims to the previous groups of immigrants.  When there are potential terrorist threats among these Muslims, the US just does not have to expose it's people to this risk at this time.   Set aside the fact that a big number of Muslims harbor anti American sentiments and prefer shariah law over the constitution, and are unable to accept the culture and values of this country and coexist or assimilate.  Only a country willing to commit national suicide would let more in without figuring it out first.  There needs to be a full and comprehensive discussion as to who we should let in and why.  The Obama administration cannot be trusted to carry out what is in the best interest of our nation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is a valid  example. Other immigrant groups have had their violent traits among some of them. For instance, the Italians brought us the Mafia.
> 
> It is you who are relying on a logical fallacy, specifically the red herring of focusing exclusively on  the issue of terrorism while ignoring my argument that millions of peaceful Muslims are being treated badly  and  being blamed for the actions of a few.
> 
> You are also guilty of an appeal to ignorance by saying that  "big number of Muslims harbor anti American sentiments and prefer sharia law over the constitution, and are unable to accept the culture and values of this country and coexist or assimilate."  I'm going to call bullshit because you don't know that, you can't know that and you  do not specify  what those "large numbers" are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wow you just hop from one false example to another. None of the immigrant groups i.e. Italians, Chinese, Irish, etc. displayed an intention to slaughter Americans simply because they were Americans, dufus.
> 
> And yes, 25% of AMERICAN MUSLIMS support violent jihad against the infidels and 56% support shariah law over the constitution. Want more if this shit in our country?  Go right ahead and commit national suicide. By the time you realize what you've done it will be too late, same thing that happened to the Europeans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Another appeal to ignorance by putting out figures without documentation, but expect people to accept. How many Evangelical Christians  want biblical law over the Constitution? My guess is a whole lot mare than the number of Muslims who want Sharia law. You are only concerned about theocracy when it's Islamic Theocracy. You don't give a rats hind parts about the Constitution
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> and then , Progressive quite often tries to change the current subject from discusson of islam and muslims to discussion of Christians and Christianty .   Changing the subject is a common progressive ploy , especial when you are losing your azz ehh Progressive ??
Click to expand...


This thread began with a discussion of what is happening with Muslims in the world today, You brought up what was happening in 1400, then you accuse ME of trying to change the subject. The fact is that there is more than enough blame to go around to account for the violence, and the anger and  lack of trust. The current wave of Islamic extremism is the product of western policies actions in modern times. Deal with it.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot

pismoe said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps we have some things in common. I was born in 1947 in New York City to a mother whose family had recently immigrated from Italy and a father who was first generation Irish/ Hungarian. My community was somewhat diverse-at least religiously- I had Jewish and Christian friends- but was not exposed to other cultures until later. The difference between us is that you seem to be hostile towards and even frightened by diversity. I am not afraid and in fact I embrace it, and quite frankly, I don’t understand what your problem is.
> 
> My attitude towards minorities emanates largely from my father’s acceptance of them. One Christmas season, while I was still young, he invited a group of black and Latino coworkers to the house. My mother and others on her Italian side were mortified. They were the racists and the xenophobes but I loved the music and the exposure to this foreign culture. I’m a better person for it.
> 
> Every ethnic, racial and religious group to come to this country that has been built on immigration has been met with bigotry and fear.  My mother-who was from Sicily and a little on the dark side- was called the N word. Unfortunately, that did not inspire her to be empathetic towards others .but rather hardened to against them
> 
> Arabs/Muslims are experiencing that now but will one day be accepted as well. The main difference, as I see it, is the terrorist factor that is being used to demonize them, but let’s not forget that the Italians and to a lesser extent the Irish were derided to their criminal enterprises.
> 
> Now, I have a brother-in-law who is Guatemalan, earned his citizenship after coming in undocumented and is a responsible family man and productive member of the community. We are better for the diversity and contributions of people from other countries, cultures and religions. You really need to think more deeply about what it is that you believe in and the implications of what you advocate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> False example. You can't compare Muslims to the previous groups of immigrants.  When there are potential terrorist threats among these Muslims, the US just does not have to expose it's people to this risk at this time.   Set aside the fact that a big number of Muslims harbor anti American sentiments and prefer shariah law over the constitution, and are unable to accept the culture and values of this country and coexist or assimilate.  Only a country willing to commit national suicide would let more in without figuring it out first.  There needs to be a full and comprehensive discussion as to who we should let in and why.  The Obama administration cannot be trusted to carry out what is in the best interest of our nation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is a valid  example. Other immigrant groups have had their violent traits among some of them. For instance, the Italians brought us the Mafia.
> 
> It is you who are relying on a logical fallacy, specifically the red herring of focusing exclusively on  the issue of terrorism while ignoring my argument that millions of peaceful Muslims are being treated badly  and  being blamed for the actions of a few.
> 
> You are also guilty of an appeal to ignorance by saying that  "big number of Muslims harbor anti American sentiments and prefer sharia law over the constitution, and are unable to accept the culture and values of this country and coexist or assimilate."  I'm going to call bullshit because you don't know that, you can't know that and you  do not specify  what those "large numbers" are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wow you just hop from one false example to another. None of the immigrant groups i.e. Italians, Chinese, Irish, etc. displayed an intention to slaughter Americans simply because they were Americans, dufus.
> 
> And yes, 25% of AMERICAN MUSLIMS support violent jihad against the infidels and 56% support shariah law over the constitution. Want more if this shit in our country?  Go right ahead and commit national suicide. By the time you realize what you've done it will be too late, same thing that happened to the Europeans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Another appeal to ignorance by putting out figures without documentation, but expect people to accept. How many Evangelical Christians  want biblical law over the Constitution? My guess is a whole lot mare than the number of Muslims who want Sharia law. You are only concerned about theocracy when it's Islamic Theocracy. You don't give a rats hind parts about the Constitution
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> and then , Progressive quite often tries to change the current subject from discusson of islam and muslims to discussion of Christians and Christianty .   Changing the subject is a common progressive ploy , especial when you are losing your azz ehh Progressive ??
Click to expand...


In addition. This thread is about religious extremism and the relationship between Christians and Muslims. So, to mention Christians is hardly changing the subject. I mentioned Christians to call out the hypocrisy of whining about Islamic extremism and the threat that it poses while ignoring Christian extremism


----------



## pismoe

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> False example. You can't compare Muslims to the previous groups of immigrants.  When there are potential terrorist threats among these Muslims, the US just does not have to expose it's people to this risk at this time.   Set aside the fact that a big number of Muslims harbor anti American sentiments and prefer shariah law over the constitution, and are unable to accept the culture and values of this country and coexist or assimilate.  Only a country willing to commit national suicide would let more in without figuring it out first.  There needs to be a full and comprehensive discussion as to who we should let in and why.  The Obama administration cannot be trusted to carry out what is in the best interest of our nation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is a valid  example. Other immigrant groups have had their violent traits among some of them. For instance, the Italians brought us the Mafia.
> 
> It is you who are relying on a logical fallacy, specifically the red herring of focusing exclusively on  the issue of terrorism while ignoring my argument that millions of peaceful Muslims are being treated badly  and  being blamed for the actions of a few.
> 
> You are also guilty of an appeal to ignorance by saying that  "big number of Muslims harbor anti American sentiments and prefer sharia law over the constitution, and are unable to accept the culture and values of this country and coexist or assimilate."  I'm going to call bullshit because you don't know that, you can't know that and you  do not specify  what those "large numbers" are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wow you just hop from one false example to another. None of the immigrant groups i.e. Italians, Chinese, Irish, etc. displayed an intention to slaughter Americans simply because they were Americans, dufus.
> 
> And yes, 25% of AMERICAN MUSLIMS support violent jihad against the infidels and 56% support shariah law over the constitution. Want more if this shit in our country?  Go right ahead and commit national suicide. By the time you realize what you've done it will be too late, same thing that happened to the Europeans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Another appeal to ignorance by putting out figures without documentation, but expect people to accept. How many Evangelical Christians  want biblical law over the Constitution? My guess is a whole lot mare than the number of Muslims who want Sharia law. You are only concerned about theocracy when it's Islamic Theocracy. You don't give a rats hind parts about the Constitution
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> and then , Progressive quite often tries to change the current subject from discusson of islam and muslims to discussion of Christians and Christianty .   Changing the subject is a common progressive ploy , especial when you are losing your azz ehh Progressive ??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This thread began with a discussion of what is happening with Muslims in the world today, You brought up what was happening in 1400, then you accuse ME of trying to change the subject. The fact is that there is more than enough blame to go around to account for the violence, and the anger and  lack of trust. The current wave of Islamic extremism is the product of western policies actions in modern times. Deal with it.
Click to expand...

Its the muslim way to conquer and convert by the sword and they have been doing that since the invention of 'islam' in about 700 AD so a little history on muslim ways and thinking , religion plus their current savage actions are on topic .  You just want to change the subject by talking about Christianity .   I already told you start a discussion thread about Christianity but I won't discuss Christianity in this thread Progressive .


----------



## pismoe

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> False example. You can't compare Muslims to the previous groups of immigrants.  When there are potential terrorist threats among these Muslims, the US just does not have to expose it's people to this risk at this time.   Set aside the fact that a big number of Muslims harbor anti American sentiments and prefer shariah law over the constitution, and are unable to accept the culture and values of this country and coexist or assimilate.  Only a country willing to commit national suicide would let more in without figuring it out first.  There needs to be a full and comprehensive discussion as to who we should let in and why.  The Obama administration cannot be trusted to carry out what is in the best interest of our nation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is a valid  example. Other immigrant groups have had their violent traits among some of them. For instance, the Italians brought us the Mafia.
> 
> It is you who are relying on a logical fallacy, specifically the red herring of focusing exclusively on  the issue of terrorism while ignoring my argument that millions of peaceful Muslims are being treated badly  and  being blamed for the actions of a few.
> 
> You are also guilty of an appeal to ignorance by saying that  "big number of Muslims harbor anti American sentiments and prefer sharia law over the constitution, and are unable to accept the culture and values of this country and coexist or assimilate."  I'm going to call bullshit because you don't know that, you can't know that and you  do not specify  what those "large numbers" are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wow you just hop from one false example to another. None of the immigrant groups i.e. Italians, Chinese, Irish, etc. displayed an intention to slaughter Americans simply because they were Americans, dufus.
> 
> And yes, 25% of AMERICAN MUSLIMS support violent jihad against the infidels and 56% support shariah law over the constitution. Want more if this shit in our country?  Go right ahead and commit national suicide. By the time you realize what you've done it will be too late, same thing that happened to the Europeans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Another appeal to ignorance by putting out figures without documentation, but expect people to accept. How many Evangelical Christians  want biblical law over the Constitution? My guess is a whole lot mare than the number of Muslims who want Sharia law. You are only concerned about theocracy when it's Islamic Theocracy. You don't give a rats hind parts about the Constitution
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> and then , Progressive quite often tries to change the current subject from discusson of islam and muslims to discussion of Christians and Christianty .   Changing the subject is a common progressive ploy , especial when you are losing your azz ehh Progressive ??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In addition. This thread is about religious extremism and the relationship between Christians and Muslims. So, to mention Christians is hardly changing the subject. I mentioned Christians to call out the hypocrisy of whining about Islamic extremism and the threat that it poses while ignoring Christian extremism
Click to expand...

I'm not whining , I'm calling attention to muslims and islam .  Maybe one day effective action will be taken to deal with islam .  Trump or Cruz coming up with the possibility of winning the Presidency is a good thing if they practice what they preach Progressive .


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot

pismoe said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is a valid  example. Other immigrant groups have had their violent traits among some of them. For instance, the Italians brought us the Mafia.
> 
> It is you who are relying on a logical fallacy, specifically the red herring of focusing exclusively on  the issue of terrorism while ignoring my argument that millions of peaceful Muslims are being treated badly  and  being blamed for the actions of a few.
> 
> You are also guilty of an appeal to ignorance by saying that  "big number of Muslims harbor anti American sentiments and prefer sharia law over the constitution, and are unable to accept the culture and values of this country and coexist or assimilate."  I'm going to call bullshit because you don't know that, you can't know that and you  do not specify  what those "large numbers" are.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow you just hop from one false example to another. None of the immigrant groups i.e. Italians, Chinese, Irish, etc. displayed an intention to slaughter Americans simply because they were Americans, dufus.
> 
> And yes, 25% of AMERICAN MUSLIMS support violent jihad against the infidels and 56% support shariah law over the constitution. Want more if this shit in our country?  Go right ahead and commit national suicide. By the time you realize what you've done it will be too late, same thing that happened to the Europeans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Another appeal to ignorance by putting out figures without documentation, but expect people to accept. How many Evangelical Christians  want biblical law over the Constitution? My guess is a whole lot mare than the number of Muslims who want Sharia law. You are only concerned about theocracy when it's Islamic Theocracy. You don't give a rats hind parts about the Constitution
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> and then , Progressive quite often tries to change the current subject from discusson of islam and muslims to discussion of Christians and Christianty .   Changing the subject is a common progressive ploy , especial when you are losing your azz ehh Progressive ??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This thread began with a discussion of what is happening with Muslims in the world today, You brought up what was happening in 1400, then you accuse ME of trying to change the subject. The fact is that there is more than enough blame to go around to account for the violence, and the anger and  lack of trust. The current wave of Islamic extremism is the product of western policies actions in modern times. Deal with it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its the muslim way to conquer and convert by the sword and they have been doing that since the invention of 'islam' in about 700 AD so a little history on muslim ways and thinking , religion plus their current savage actions are on topic .  You just want to change the subject by talking about Christianity .   I already told you start a discussion thread about Christianity but I won't discuss Christianity in this thread Progressive .
Click to expand...


I made the points that needed to be made. If you are just to obtuse to understand them, it's not my problem.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot

pismoe said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is a valid  example. Other immigrant groups have had their violent traits among some of them. For instance, the Italians brought us the Mafia.
> 
> It is you who are relying on a logical fallacy, specifically the red herring of focusing exclusively on  the issue of terrorism while ignoring my argument that millions of peaceful Muslims are being treated badly  and  being blamed for the actions of a few.
> 
> You are also guilty of an appeal to ignorance by saying that  "big number of Muslims harbor anti American sentiments and prefer sharia law over the constitution, and are unable to accept the culture and values of this country and coexist or assimilate."  I'm going to call bullshit because you don't know that, you can't know that and you  do not specify  what those "large numbers" are.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow you just hop from one false example to another. None of the immigrant groups i.e. Italians, Chinese, Irish, etc. displayed an intention to slaughter Americans simply because they were Americans, dufus.
> 
> And yes, 25% of AMERICAN MUSLIMS support violent jihad against the infidels and 56% support shariah law over the constitution. Want more if this shit in our country?  Go right ahead and commit national suicide. By the time you realize what you've done it will be too late, same thing that happened to the Europeans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Another appeal to ignorance by putting out figures without documentation, but expect people to accept. How many Evangelical Christians  want biblical law over the Constitution? My guess is a whole lot mare than the number of Muslims who want Sharia law. You are only concerned about theocracy when it's Islamic Theocracy. You don't give a rats hind parts about the Constitution
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> and then , Progressive quite often tries to change the current subject from discusson of islam and muslims to discussion of Christians and Christianty .   Changing the subject is a common progressive ploy , especial when you are losing your azz ehh Progressive ??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In addition. This thread is about religious extremism and the relationship between Christians and Muslims. So, to mention Christians is hardly changing the subject. I mentioned Christians to call out the hypocrisy of whining about Islamic extremism and the threat that it poses while ignoring Christian extremism
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm not whining , I'm calling attention to muslims and islam .  Maybe one day effective action will be taken to deal with islam .  Trump or Cruz coming up with the possibility of winning the Presidency is a good thing if they practice what they preach Progressive .
Click to expand...


You are short sighted and narrow minded. You are obsessed with what they will do to the Muslims, but you don't give a fuck what they will do to the rest of us. That is just plain stupid. Right wing extremism is the much greater thread to our democracy, the Constitution and our way of life. In addition, either of those Jackasses  would  squander more American lives in useless, never ending war than will ever be killed by Muslims on American soil.


----------



## pismoe

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow you just hop from one false example to another. None of the immigrant groups i.e. Italians, Chinese, Irish, etc. displayed an intention to slaughter Americans simply because they were Americans, dufus.
> 
> And yes, 25% of AMERICAN MUSLIMS support violent jihad against the infidels and 56% support shariah law over the constitution. Want more if this shit in our country?  Go right ahead and commit national suicide. By the time you realize what you've done it will be too late, same thing that happened to the Europeans.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another appeal to ignorance by putting out figures without documentation, but expect people to accept. How many Evangelical Christians  want biblical law over the Constitution? My guess is a whole lot mare than the number of Muslims who want Sharia law. You are only concerned about theocracy when it's Islamic Theocracy. You don't give a rats hind parts about the Constitution
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> and then , Progressive quite often tries to change the current subject from discusson of islam and muslims to discussion of Christians and Christianty .   Changing the subject is a common progressive ploy , especial when you are losing your azz ehh Progressive ??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In addition. This thread is about religious extremism and the relationship between Christians and Muslims. So, to mention Christians is hardly changing the subject. I mentioned Christians to call out the hypocrisy of whining about Islamic extremism and the threat that it poses while ignoring Christian extremism
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm not whining , I'm calling attention to muslims and islam .  Maybe one day effective action will be taken to deal with islam .  Trump or Cruz coming up with the possibility of winning the Presidency is a good thing if they practice what they preach Progressive .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are short sighted and narrow minded. You are obsessed with what they will do to the Muslims, but you don't give a fuck what they will do to the rest of us. That is just plain stupid. Right wing extremism is the much greater thread to our democracy, the Constitution and our way of life. In addition, either of those Jackasses  would  squander more American lives in useless, never ending war than will ever be killed by Muslims on American soil.
Click to expand...

you are cwazy Progressive !!


----------



## pismoe

Go Trump , Go Cruz !!


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot

Know this guy? He is even more hysterical that either you or Roudy. , don't mean "hysterical" as in funny:

*Rick Wiles: 'A Bloodbath Is Coming' Due To Immigration* Submitted by Brian Tashman on Wednesday, 12/23/2015 2:00 pm In a cheerful Christmas message yesterday, “Trunews” host Rick Wiles said that homicidal enemies of America are “coming by the millions” into the country. The End Times preacher warned listeners that immigrants “bringing bombs and weapons and chemicals and biological poisons” to kill Americans have already arrived in the U.S., and now millions of such people are entering the country because “the gate is wide open and the wall is down.” “The enemy is pouring into America and a bloodbath is coming,” he said. - See more at: Rick Wiles: 'A Bloodbath Is Coming' Due To Immigration


----------



## pismoe

probably thinking that they'll force you progressive to bath or bush your teeth and no more pooping on police patrol cars .   No more rapes in tents like happened at the 'occupy' campsite a few years ago when 'occupy' new York or some such was in New York city near Wall Street ehh Progressive ??


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot

pismoe said:


> probably thinking that they'll force you progressive to bath or bush your teeth and no more pooping on police patrol cars .   No more rapes in tents like happened at the 'occupy' campsite a few years ago when 'occupy' new York or some such was in New York city near Wall Street ehh Progressive ??


What the fuck are you jabbering about. Sounds like you have totally lost it now. Sorry that I've pushed you over the edge like that. Then again, not really.


----------



## pismoe

I'm a Rush Limbaugh , Dennis Prager , Mark Levin type of guy , mostly ElRushbo Progressive .


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot

pismoe said:


> I'm a Rush Limbaugh , Dennis Prager , Mark Levin type of guy , mostly ElRushbo Progressive .


Why am I not surprised. People like you are not far removed from people like this guy below. First they came for the Muslims.....then , who knows. What is your vision for America Piss-Mo?

*Theodore Shoebat Wants The Government To Send SWAT Teams To Shut Down Yoga Studios* Submitted by Kyle Mantyla on Tuesday, 12/22/2015 12:10 pm Extremist right-wing activist Theodore Shoebat dedicated his most recent video to railing against the evils of Hinduism, declaring that if he was a dictator, he would invade India, destroy all Hindu temples and force everyone to convert to Christianity. After complaining, without a hint of irony, *that he regularly gets compared to ISIS for his beliefs, Shoebat proclaimed that he would not hesitate to invade India and force all Hindus to convert to Christianity* while also outlawing the practice of yoga in America. "You need to Christianize the land," he stated. "We need to destroy these false religions, end of story. Hinduism is an evil, demonic, anti-Christ religion. It needs to be uprooted from the earth and it has no place in the world." "Yoga? Outlawed," Shoebat continued. "And anyone who teaches yoga? Punished by the state ... I think the U.S. government needs to crack down on this evil, demonic thing called yoga ... You're teaching yoga, have the SWAT team bust open the doors to that place and just arrest everybody." - See more at: Theodore Shoebat Wants The Government To Send SWAT Teams To Shut Down Yoga Studios


----------



## pismoe

big muslim invader brawl in Germany , read all about it .  Probably more info if you 'google' Progressive !!   ---   German police tackle mass brawl at Berlin refugee shelter   ---   a little older story from end of Nov. 2015 Progressive


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot

pismoe said:


> big muslim invader brawl in Germany , read all about it .  Probably more info if you 'google' Progressive !!   ---   German police tackle mass brawl at Berlin refugee shelter   ---   a little older story from end of Nov. 2015 Progressive


So what exactly is your point with this? No you not understand that anyplace where any refugees are houses-people who have been displaced and distraught-is going to be a tinderbox? Is this how desperate you've become....doing anything and everything that you can to portray Muslims as violent animals? Oh and the article does not actually say that those involved were Muslims. Many of the refugees are Christians! Give me a fucking break- spare me any more bovine excrement!


----------



## Two Thumbs

kiwiman127 said:


> What the hell were those those Muslims thinking?  Protecting Christians from al-Shabab?  Don't they know that they were supposed to join al-Shabab in it's quest to kill Christians?  I bet they did it, just so they could come to the US and become citizens.
> ==============================================================================
> Muslim passengers defended Christian passengers during an extremist attack on a bus in Kenya on Monday.
> Members of the al-Shabab militant organization shot at a bus in Mandera, Kenya, forcing it to stop. Once the militants boarded the bus, they attempted to separate Muslim and Christian passengers, intending to kill the Christians on board, the  BBC reported.
> “We even gave some non-Muslims our religious attire to wear in the bus so that they would not be identified easily. We stuck together tightly," Abdi Mohamud Abdi, a Muslim passenger, told  Reuters . "The militants threatened to shoot us but we still refused and protected our brothers and sisters. Finally they gave up and left but warned that they would be back.”
> http://www.newsweek.com/muslims-defend-christians-during-al-shabab-militant-attack-kenya-407859


So one time, once, in generations, muslims stick with their christian neighbors.

damn, we should let them all in, then everything will be great

or not


well, mostly not


----------



## Roudy

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> yeah , yeah , yeah !!   Course I grew up right after IKES operation 'wetback' .    I was born into this country in 1949 and the country was fine until the diversity started , probably in the 80s when I took note .   I grew up making good money in good  jobs and the country was less crowded and  my Moms inauthentic chili , spaghetti and Chinese food was fine and dandy .   Things were the same or better for my parents that raised 5 kids in good style with 'perks' and with private doctors and only my Dad worked for money .   ----------  anyway  Go Trump or  Cruz 'Progressive !!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps we have some things in common. I was born in 1947 in New York City to a mother whose family had recently immigrated from Italy and a father who was first generation Irish/ Hungarian. My community was somewhat diverse-at least religiously- I had Jewish and Christian friends- but was not exposed to other cultures until later. The difference between us is that you seem to be hostile towards and even frightened by diversity. I am not afraid and in fact I embrace it, and quite frankly, I don’t understand what your problem is.
> 
> My attitude towards minorities emanates largely from my father’s acceptance of them. One Christmas season, while I was still young, he invited a group of black and Latino coworkers to the house. My mother and others on her Italian side were mortified. They were the racists and the xenophobes but I loved the music and the exposure to this foreign culture. I’m a better person for it.
> 
> Every ethnic, racial and religious group to come to this country that has been built on immigration has been met with bigotry and fear.  My mother-who was from Sicily and a little on the dark side- was called the N word. Unfortunately, that did not inspire her to be empathetic towards others .but rather hardened to against them
> 
> Arabs/Muslims are experiencing that now but will one day be accepted as well. The main difference, as I see it, is the terrorist factor that is being used to demonize them, but let’s not forget that the Italians and to a lesser extent the Irish were derided to their criminal enterprises.
> 
> Now, I have a brother-in-law who is Guatemalan, earned his citizenship after coming in undocumented and is a responsible family man and productive member of the community. We are better for the diversity and contributions of people from other countries, cultures and religions. You really need to think more deeply about what it is that you believe in and the implications of what you advocate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> False example. You can't compare Muslims to the previous groups of immigrants.  When there are potential terrorist threats among these Muslims, the US just does not have to expose it's people to this risk at this time.   Set aside the fact that a big number of Muslims harbor anti American sentiments and prefer shariah law over the constitution, and are unable to accept the culture and values of this country and coexist or assimilate.  Only a country willing to commit national suicide would let more in without figuring it out first.  There needs to be a full and comprehensive discussion as to who we should let in and why.  The Obama administration cannot be trusted to carry out what is in the best interest of our nation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is a valid  example. Other immigrant groups have had their violent traits among some of them. For instance, the Italians brought us the Mafia.
> 
> It is you who are relying on a logical fallacy, specifically the red herring of focusing exclusively on  the issue of terrorism while ignoring my argument that millions of peaceful Muslims are being treated badly  and  being blamed for the actions of a few.
> 
> You are also guilty of an appeal to ignorance by saying that  "big number of Muslims harbor anti American sentiments and prefer sharia law over the constitution, and are unable to accept the culture and values of this country and coexist or assimilate."  I'm going to call bullshit because you don't know that, you can't know that and you  do not specify  what those "large numbers" are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wow you just hop from one false example to another. None of the immigrant groups i.e. Italians, Chinese, Irish, etc. displayed an intention to slaughter Americans simply because they were Americans, dufus.
> 
> And yes, 25% of AMERICAN MUSLIMS support violent jihad against the infidels and 56% support shariah law over the constitution. Want more if this shit in our country?  Go right ahead and commit national suicide. By the time you realize what you've done it will be too late, same thing that happened to the Europeans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Another appeal to ignorance by putting out figures without documentation, but expect people to accept. How many Evangelical Christians  want biblical law over the Constitution? My guess is a whole lot mare than the number of Muslims who want Sharia law. You are only concerned about theocracy when it's Islamic Theocracy. You don't give a rats hind parts about the Constitution
Click to expand...


Stop guessing and using one false example after another.  Evangelicals are part of the fabric of this nation and have proven they can coexist in a democracy.  Muslims are immigrants unlike any immigrant clas, who want to establish a shariah shithole, cannot coexist or accept Western values, some of which want to kill Americans just for being Americans.  And a vast majority of them are bigots. Why would an sane country want to let more of this shit in?


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot

Two Thumbs said:


> kiwiman127 said:
> 
> 
> 
> What the hell were those those Muslims thinking?  Protecting Christians from al-Shabab?  Don't they know that they were supposed to join al-Shabab in it's quest to kill Christians?  I bet they did it, just so they could come to the US and become citizens.
> ==============================================================================
> Muslim passengers defended Christian passengers during an extremist attack on a bus in Kenya on Monday.
> Members of the al-Shabab militant organization shot at a bus in Mandera, Kenya, forcing it to stop. Once the militants boarded the bus, they attempted to separate Muslim and Christian passengers, intending to kill the Christians on board, the  BBC reported.
> “We even gave some non-Muslims our religious attire to wear in the bus so that they would not be identified easily. We stuck together tightly," Abdi Mohamud Abdi, a Muslim passenger, told  Reuters . "The militants threatened to shoot us but we still refused and protected our brothers and sisters. Finally they gave up and left but warned that they would be back.”
> http://www.newsweek.com/muslims-defend-christians-during-al-shabab-militant-attack-kenya-407859
> 
> 
> 
> So one time, once, in generations, muslims stick with their christian neighbors.
> 
> damn, we should let them all in, then everything will be great
> 
> or not
> 
> 
> well, mostly not
Click to expand...


Lock the doors, pull the shades, turn out the lights, compromise our values.......message to terrorists: you have won!


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot

Roudy said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps we have some things in common. I was born in 1947 in New York City to a mother whose family had recently immigrated from Italy and a father who was first generation Irish/ Hungarian. My community was somewhat diverse-at least religiously- I had Jewish and Christian friends- but was not exposed to other cultures until later. The difference between us is that you seem to be hostile towards and even frightened by diversity. I am not afraid and in fact I embrace it, and quite frankly, I don’t understand what your problem is.
> 
> My attitude towards minorities emanates largely from my father’s acceptance of them. One Christmas season, while I was still young, he invited a group of black and Latino coworkers to the house. My mother and others on her Italian side were mortified. They were the racists and the xenophobes but I loved the music and the exposure to this foreign culture. I’m a better person for it.
> 
> Every ethnic, racial and religious group to come to this country that has been built on immigration has been met with bigotry and fear.  My mother-who was from Sicily and a little on the dark side- was called the N word. Unfortunately, that did not inspire her to be empathetic towards others .but rather hardened to against them
> 
> Arabs/Muslims are experiencing that now but will one day be accepted as well. The main difference, as I see it, is the terrorist factor that is being used to demonize them, but let’s not forget that the Italians and to a lesser extent the Irish were derided to their criminal enterprises.
> 
> Now, I have a brother-in-law who is Guatemalan, earned his citizenship after coming in undocumented and is a responsible family man and productive member of the community. We are better for the diversity and contributions of people from other countries, cultures and religions. You really need to think more deeply about what it is that you believe in and the implications of what you advocate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> False example. You can't compare Muslims to the previous groups of immigrants.  When there are potential terrorist threats among these Muslims, the US just does not have to expose it's people to this risk at this time.   Set aside the fact that a big number of Muslims harbor anti American sentiments and prefer shariah law over the constitution, and are unable to accept the culture and values of this country and coexist or assimilate.  Only a country willing to commit national suicide would let more in without figuring it out first.  There needs to be a full and comprehensive discussion as to who we should let in and why.  The Obama administration cannot be trusted to carry out what is in the best interest of our nation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is a valid  example. Other immigrant groups have had their violent traits among some of them. For instance, the Italians brought us the Mafia.
> 
> It is you who are relying on a logical fallacy, specifically the red herring of focusing exclusively on  the issue of terrorism while ignoring my argument that millions of peaceful Muslims are being treated badly  and  being blamed for the actions of a few.
> 
> You are also guilty of an appeal to ignorance by saying that  "big number of Muslims harbor anti American sentiments and prefer sharia law over the constitution, and are unable to accept the culture and values of this country and coexist or assimilate."  I'm going to call bullshit because you don't know that, you can't know that and you  do not specify  what those "large numbers" are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wow you just hop from one false example to another. None of the immigrant groups i.e. Italians, Chinese, Irish, etc. displayed an intention to slaughter Americans simply because they were Americans, dufus.
> 
> And yes, 25% of AMERICAN MUSLIMS support violent jihad against the infidels and 56% support shariah law over the constitution. Want more if this shit in our country?  Go right ahead and commit national suicide. By the time you realize what you've done it will be too late, same thing that happened to the Europeans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Another appeal to ignorance by putting out figures without documentation, but expect people to accept. How many Evangelical Christians  want biblical law over the Constitution? My guess is a whole lot mare than the number of Muslims who want Sharia law. You are only concerned about theocracy when it's Islamic Theocracy. You don't give a rats hind parts about the Constitution
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Stop guessing and using one false example after another.  Evangelicals are part of the fabric of this nation and have proven they can coexist in a democracy.  Muslims are immigrants unlike any immigrant clas, who want to establish a shariah shithole, cannot coexist or accept Western values, some of which want to kill Americans just for being Americans.  And a vast majority of them are bigots. Why would an sane country want to let more of this shit in?
Click to expand...


Delusional horseshit!   Evangelicals hate what America has become. They have no respect or appreciation for our system of laws and government. There are many more of them who want a theocracy than there are Muslims who want Sharia law, and they are in government and positions of power and influence NOW. A vast majority of THEM are bigots.


----------



## Roudy

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> False example. You can't compare Muslims to the previous groups of immigrants.  When there are potential terrorist threats among these Muslims, the US just does not have to expose it's people to this risk at this time.   Set aside the fact that a big number of Muslims harbor anti American sentiments and prefer shariah law over the constitution, and are unable to accept the culture and values of this country and coexist or assimilate.  Only a country willing to commit national suicide would let more in without figuring it out first.  There needs to be a full and comprehensive discussion as to who we should let in and why.  The Obama administration cannot be trusted to carry out what is in the best interest of our nation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is a valid  example. Other immigrant groups have had their violent traits among some of them. For instance, the Italians brought us the Mafia.
> 
> It is you who are relying on a logical fallacy, specifically the red herring of focusing exclusively on  the issue of terrorism while ignoring my argument that millions of peaceful Muslims are being treated badly  and  being blamed for the actions of a few.
> 
> You are also guilty of an appeal to ignorance by saying that  "big number of Muslims harbor anti American sentiments and prefer sharia law over the constitution, and are unable to accept the culture and values of this country and coexist or assimilate."  I'm going to call bullshit because you don't know that, you can't know that and you  do not specify  what those "large numbers" are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wow you just hop from one false example to another. None of the immigrant groups i.e. Italians, Chinese, Irish, etc. displayed an intention to slaughter Americans simply because they were Americans, dufus.
> 
> And yes, 25% of AMERICAN MUSLIMS support violent jihad against the infidels and 56% support shariah law over the constitution. Want more if this shit in our country?  Go right ahead and commit national suicide. By the time you realize what you've done it will be too late, same thing that happened to the Europeans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Another appeal to ignorance by putting out figures without documentation, but expect people to accept. How many Evangelical Christians  want biblical law over the Constitution? My guess is a whole lot mare than the number of Muslims who want Sharia law. You are only concerned about theocracy when it's Islamic Theocracy. You don't give a rats hind parts about the Constitution
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Stop guessing and using one false example after another.  Evangelicals are part of the fabric of this nation and have proven they can coexist in a democracy.  Muslims are immigrants unlike any immigrant clas, who want to establish a shariah shithole, cannot coexist or accept Western values, some of which want to kill Americans just for being Americans.  And a vast majority of them are bigots. Why would an sane country want to let more of this shit in?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Delusional horseshit!   Evangelicals hate what America has become. They have no respect or appreciation for our system of laws and government. There are many more of them who want a theocracy than there are Muslims who want Sharia law, and they are in government and positions of power and influence NOW. A vast majority of THEM are bigots.
Click to expand...


I would say that it's the commie leftist whackjobs who have no respect for the values of this country and the constitution, and are constantly trying to "transform" it into a socialist state. 

Wow, so now you're comparing evangelicals to Muslim immigrants.  Since when was the entire Western world on high alert from evangelical terrorists?  Talk about delusional horseshit!

You still have not made the case as to why our country should take this unnecessary risk and let more Muslims in, other than the usual butt butt butt.....


----------



## pismoe

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kiwiman127 said:
> 
> 
> 
> What the hell were those those Muslims thinking?  Protecting Christians from al-Shabab?  Don't they know that they were supposed to join al-Shabab in it's quest to kill Christians?  I bet they did it, just so they could come to the US and become citizens.
> ==============================================================================
> Muslim passengers defended Christian passengers during an extremist attack on a bus in Kenya on Monday.
> Members of the al-Shabab militant organization shot at a bus in Mandera, Kenya, forcing it to stop. Once the militants boarded the bus, they attempted to separate Muslim and Christian passengers, intending to kill the Christians on board, the  BBC reported.
> “We even gave some non-Muslims our religious attire to wear in the bus so that they would not be identified easily. We stuck together tightly," Abdi Mohamud Abdi, a Muslim passenger, told  Reuters . "The militants threatened to shoot us but we still refused and protected our brothers and sisters. Finally they gave up and left but warned that they would be back.”
> http://www.newsweek.com/muslims-defend-christians-during-al-shabab-militant-attack-kenya-407859
> 
> 
> 
> So one time, once, in generations, muslims stick with their christian neighbors.
> 
> damn, we should let them all in, then everything will be great
> 
> or not
> 
> 
> well, mostly not
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lock the doors, pull the shades, turn out the lights, compromise our values.......message to terrorists: you have won!
Click to expand...

compromise 'OUR' values , wot , you must have a mouse in your pocket .  Point is that there is no way that You and I share any values .    Besides that muslims IN the USA can do as they have always done but no new imports of muslims if I and the Trump get our way .   And the issue is being discussed and a coupla law professors say that exclusion of muslims can be done.  Do I have to repost my law professors opinion again Progressive ??


----------



## pismoe

mrobama does the same thing when he assumes that he shares any values at all with the majority of American people .    Heck , no way that we share any values at all Progressive !!


----------



## pismoe

law professors opinion on legality on importing more muslims into the USA .  --- Law Professors Drop MASSIVE BOMBSHELL About Trump’s 'Muslim Ban'… This is HUGE  ---   I repost it again so that any that have not seen it can see it Progressive !!


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot

Roudy said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is a valid  example. Other immigrant groups have had their violent traits among some of them. For instance, the Italians brought us the Mafia.
> 
> It is you who are relying on a logical fallacy, specifically the red herring of focusing exclusively on  the issue of terrorism while ignoring my argument that millions of peaceful Muslims are being treated badly  and  being blamed for the actions of a few.
> 
> You are also guilty of an appeal to ignorance by saying that  "big number of Muslims harbor anti American sentiments and prefer sharia law over the constitution, and are unable to accept the culture and values of this country and coexist or assimilate."  I'm going to call bullshit because you don't know that, you can't know that and you  do not specify  what those "large numbers" are.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow you just hop from one false example to another. None of the immigrant groups i.e. Italians, Chinese, Irish, etc. displayed an intention to slaughter Americans simply because they were Americans, dufus.
> 
> And yes, 25% of AMERICAN MUSLIMS support violent jihad against the infidels and 56% support shariah law over the constitution. Want more if this shit in our country?  Go right ahead and commit national suicide. By the time you realize what you've done it will be too late, same thing that happened to the Europeans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Another appeal to ignorance by putting out figures without documentation, but expect people to accept. How many Evangelical Christians  want biblical law over the Constitution? My guess is a whole lot mare than the number of Muslims who want Sharia law. You are only concerned about theocracy when it's Islamic Theocracy. You don't give a rats hind parts about the Constitution
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Stop guessing and using one false example after another.  Evangelicals are part of the fabric of this nation and have proven they can coexist in a democracy.  Muslims are immigrants unlike any immigrant clas, who want to establish a shariah shithole, cannot coexist or accept Western values, some of which want to kill Americans just for being Americans.  And a vast majority of them are bigots. Why would an sane country want to let more of this shit in?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Delusional horseshit!   Evangelicals hate what America has become. They have no respect or appreciation for our system of laws and government. There are many more of them who want a theocracy than there are Muslims who want Sharia law, and they are in government and positions of power and influence NOW. A vast majority of THEM are bigots.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I would say that it's the commie leftist whackjobs who have no respect for the values of this country and the constitution, and are constantly trying to "transform" it into a socialist state.
> 
> Wow, so now you're comparing evangelicals to Muslim immigrants.  Since when was the entire Western world on high alert from evangelical terrorists?  Talk about delusional horseshit!
> 
> You still have not made the case as to why our country should take this unnecessary risk and let more Muslims in, other than the usual butt butt butt.....
Click to expand...

You are clearly spiraling downward into a pit of incoherent inanity. Commies? Socialist?  Just keep throwing shit at the wall to see what sticks. Evangelicals post a real and present danger  our democracy and to the Constitution.  Muslims and Islam is not the problem... extremist jihadists are. We are a nation of immigrants and have a tradition of inclusion .


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot

pismoe said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kiwiman127 said:
> 
> 
> 
> What the hell were those those Muslims thinking?  Protecting Christians from al-Shabab?  Don't they know that they were supposed to join al-Shabab in it's quest to kill Christians?  I bet they did it, just so they could come to the US and become citizens.
> ==============================================================================
> Muslim passengers defended Christian passengers during an extremist attack on a bus in Kenya on Monday.
> Members of the al-Shabab militant organization shot at a bus in Mandera, Kenya, forcing it to stop. Once the militants boarded the bus, they attempted to separate Muslim and Christian passengers, intending to kill the Christians on board, the  BBC reported.
> “We even gave some non-Muslims our religious attire to wear in the bus so that they would not be identified easily. We stuck together tightly," Abdi Mohamud Abdi, a Muslim passenger, told  Reuters . "The militants threatened to shoot us but we still refused and protected our brothers and sisters. Finally they gave up and left but warned that they would be back.”
> http://www.newsweek.com/muslims-defend-christians-during-al-shabab-militant-attack-kenya-407859
> 
> 
> 
> So one time, once, in generations, muslims stick with their christian neighbors.
> 
> damn, we should let them all in, then everything will be great
> 
> or not
> 
> 
> well, mostly not
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lock the doors, pull the shades, turn out the lights, compromise our values.......message to terrorists: you have won!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> compromise 'OUR' values , wot , you must have a mouse in your pocket .  Point is that there is no way that You and I share any values .    Besides that muslims IN the USA can do as they have always done but no new imports of muslims if I and the Trump get our way .   And the issue is being discussed and a coupla law professors say that exclusion of muslims can be done.  Do I have to repost my law professors opinion again Progressive ??
Click to expand...


I suppose that you right about that much...there is no way that You and I share any values . Nor do you share the values of the vast majority of decent Americans. Screw your couple of outlier law professors . TWO  right wing  law professors.  Why are they right and everyone one else wrong?


----------



## pismoe

Progressive has ALL the liberal , progressive talking point and that's for sure !!


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot

pismoe said:


> Progressive has ALL the liberal , progressive talking point and that's for sure !!





> *Why Donald Trump Can’t Ban Muslims*
> Posted on December 8, 2015December 8, 2015 by rahmannoodlesoup
> Donald Trump’s most recent political statement has, once again, fired up the entire nation. He is calling for a “total and complete” shutdown of Muslims entering the country. He thinks that America shouldn’t let in _any_ Muslims—not even tourists.
> 
> Okay, now let me tell you all about why this is unrealistic and unintelligent.  Why Donald Trump Can't Ban Muslims


----------



## Roudy

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kiwiman127 said:
> 
> 
> 
> What the hell were those those Muslims thinking?  Protecting Christians from al-Shabab?  Don't they know that they were supposed to join al-Shabab in it's quest to kill Christians?  I bet they did it, just so they could come to the US and become citizens.
> ==============================================================================
> Muslim passengers defended Christian passengers during an extremist attack on a bus in Kenya on Monday.
> Members of the al-Shabab militant organization shot at a bus in Mandera, Kenya, forcing it to stop. Once the militants boarded the bus, they attempted to separate Muslim and Christian passengers, intending to kill the Christians on board, the  BBC reported.
> “We even gave some non-Muslims our religious attire to wear in the bus so that they would not be identified easily. We stuck together tightly," Abdi Mohamud Abdi, a Muslim passenger, told  Reuters . "The militants threatened to shoot us but we still refused and protected our brothers and sisters. Finally they gave up and left but warned that they would be back.”
> http://www.newsweek.com/muslims-defend-christians-during-al-shabab-militant-attack-kenya-407859
> 
> 
> 
> So one time, once, in generations, muslims stick with their christian neighbors.
> 
> damn, we should let them all in, then everything will be great
> 
> or not
> 
> 
> well, mostly not
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lock the doors, pull the shades, turn out the lights, compromise our values.......message to terrorists: you have won!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> compromise 'OUR' values , wot , you must have a mouse in your pocket .  Point is that there is no way that You and I share any values .    Besides that muslims IN the USA can do as they have always done but no new imports of muslims if I and the Trump get our way .   And the issue is being discussed and a coupla law professors say that exclusion of muslims can be done.  Do I have to repost my law professors opinion again Progressive ??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I suppose that you right about that much...there is no way that You and I share any values . Nor do you share the values of the vast majority of decent Americans. Screw your couple of outlier law professors . TWO  right wing  law professors.  Why are they right and everyone one else wrong?
Click to expand...


Well, here is a left wing paper saying that Donald Trump is right.

Donald Trump's proposed ban on Muslim immigrants could be legal, scholars say

You lose.


----------



## Roudy

*Donald Trump's proposed ban on Muslim immigrants could be legal, scholars say*





Donald Trump's attention-getting proposal for a “total and complete shutdown of Muslims entering the United States” struck many as blatantly unconstitutional because it discriminates against a class of people based on religion and punishes even those who have done nothing wrong.

When applied to Americans, such a policy would almost certainly violate constitutional guarantees of “due process of law” and “equal protection.”

But legal scholars note that immigration law is different, and Trump’s ban, however controversial, could actually pass legal muster.

Federal law and the courts have long given Congress and the president nearly unchecked power to bar foreigners from entering the country.




“Whenever the president finds that the entry of any aliens or of any class of aliens into the United States would be detrimental to the interests of the United States, he may by proclamation, and for such period as he deems necessary, suspend the entry of all aliens or any class of aliens,” according to the federal Immigration and Nationality Act.

Moreover, non-citizens who live outside the U.S. usually cannot invoke rights protected by the Constitution.

After the initial public uproar, Trump quickly clarified that he did not mean to include U.S. citizens in the ban and was referring only to foreigners.

For its part, the Supreme Court throughout history has steadily upheld the federal government's so-called “plenary power” over immigration.

In 1889, for example, the justices upheld the Chinese Exclusion Act, which kept out Chinese laborers and declared that the “power of exclusion of foreigners” was a “part of the sovereign powers delegated to” the federal government. That decision remains on the books.

In June of this year, the high court upheld the State Department's decision to deny a visa to the Afghan husband of a California woman. Fauzia Din, a U.S. citizen living in Fremont, was asking the court to require immigration officials to give a better explanation for why her husband’s visa was denied, but Justice Anthony Kennedy in a concurring opinion cited the government's plenary or complete power to exclude immigrants and said the government’s reference to an anti-terrorism statue was sufficient.

University of Chicago Law Professor Eric Posner said the “plenary power” doctrine is viewed with contempt by many lawyers, but because of legal precedents it has set, civil libertarians would face an uphill fight if they challenged a broad immigration ban in the Supreme Court.

“If you take seriously the cases that have been decided in the past, they would find it constitutional,” he said of a Trump-like ban on Muslims. Though past restrictions have been based on race, nationality or political beliefs — not religion — Posner said he did not see that distinction as crucial.

“As a matter of law, I don't see why it should matter,” he said. “If someone can be excluded from this country merely for having the wrong political beliefs, he could be excluded for having the wrong religious beliefs.”


----------



## pismoe

didn't read your propaganda but 'unintelligent' and 'unrealistic' does not mean ILLEGAL !!     Both unintelligent and unrealistic are simply a matter of opinion Progressive .


----------



## Roudy

And here's the leader of left wing whackjob news, non other than PMSNBC saying that Trump's ban could be legal.

Legal scholar: Trump's Muslim ban is probably legal


----------



## Two Thumbs

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kiwiman127 said:
> 
> 
> 
> What the hell were those those Muslims thinking?  Protecting Christians from al-Shabab?  Don't they know that they were supposed to join al-Shabab in it's quest to kill Christians?  I bet they did it, just so they could come to the US and become citizens.
> ==============================================================================
> Muslim passengers defended Christian passengers during an extremist attack on a bus in Kenya on Monday.
> Members of the al-Shabab militant organization shot at a bus in Mandera, Kenya, forcing it to stop. Once the militants boarded the bus, they attempted to separate Muslim and Christian passengers, intending to kill the Christians on board, the  BBC reported.
> “We even gave some non-Muslims our religious attire to wear in the bus so that they would not be identified easily. We stuck together tightly," Abdi Mohamud Abdi, a Muslim passenger, told  Reuters . "The militants threatened to shoot us but we still refused and protected our brothers and sisters. Finally they gave up and left but warned that they would be back.”
> http://www.newsweek.com/muslims-defend-christians-during-al-shabab-militant-attack-kenya-407859
> 
> 
> 
> So one time, once, in generations, muslims stick with their christian neighbors.
> 
> damn, we should let them all in, then everything will be great
> 
> or not
> 
> 
> well, mostly not
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lock the doors, pull the shades, turn out the lights, compromise our values.......message to terrorists: you have won!
Click to expand...

the irony of your post is some of the best irony ever.


----------



## Two Thumbs

Any leftist saying we can't stop anyone from coming in is a hypocrite, b/c they ALL LOVE fdr and that evil fuck put innocent men, women and children BABIES, in prison camps


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot

Roudy said:


> And here's the leader of left wing whackjob news, non other than PMSNBC saying that Trump's ban could be legal.
> 
> Legal scholar: Trump's Muslim ban is probably legal


Ill you what. I will concede that there may be a legal basis for it. However, it still makes no sense, is morally repugnant, keep us safe and in fact  will be counter productive. The Muslim bashing has got to stop! Allah Akbar


----------



## pismoe

I'm not worried about safety at all , I'll take care of myself .  I just want to see exclusion of muslims due to the fact that everything about 'islam' is incompatible with America and the WESTERN way of life .


----------



## pismoe

I fear muslims voting more then I fear the well known practice of terrorism .


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot

pismoe said:


> I'm not worried about safety at all , I'll take care of myself .  I just want to see exclusion of muslims due to the fact that everything about 'islam' is incompatible with America and the WESTERN way of life .


I have to give you credit for being straight forward about your bigotry instead of making up horseshit excuses. for it.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot

*'Am I A Muslim? Donald Trump Totally Thinks I’m A Muslim': Famous Atheist Has 16 Questions For Trump*
by David Badash
December 27, 2015 10:43 AM

*A famous atheist blogger asks 16 very smart questions of Donald Trump – questions Trump's supporters really should force him to answer. 'Am I A Muslim? Donald Trump Totally Thinks I’m A Muslim': Famous Atheist Has 16 Questions For Trump*


----------



## Roudy

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> And here's the leader of left wing whackjob news, non other than PMSNBC saying that Trump's ban could be legal.
> 
> Legal scholar: Trump's Muslim ban is probably legal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ill you what. I will concede that there may be a legal basis for it. However, it still makes no sense, is morally repugnant, keep us safe and in fact  will be counter productive. The Muslim bashing has got to stop! Allah Akbar
Click to expand...


I'll tell you what, it's more morally repugnant and irresponsible to let in a group of people who don't appreciate the values of this country, some of which intend to do us harm.


----------



## Roudy

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> *'Am I A Muslim? Donald Trump Totally Thinks I’m A Muslim': Famous Atheist Has 16 Questions For Trump*
> by David Badash
> December 27, 2015 10:43 AM
> 
> *A famous atheist blogger asks 16 very smart questions of Donald Trump – questions Trump's supporters really should force him to answer. 'Am I A Muslim? Donald Trump Totally Thinks I’m A Muslim': Famous Atheist Has 16 Questions For Trump*



"Atheist blogger". Pffffttt.

Strange how atheists are now defending Muslims. The people that have the least tolerance towards them.


----------

